# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Grundlagenausdauer-Training

## noox

Die letzten Jahre habe ich einfach gemerkt, dass ich konditionell weit weg bin von dem was früher mal war. Zusätzlich muss ich ein paar kg abnehmen. 

Ich hab so gut wie noch nie gezielt trainiert. Früher halt im Sommer fast jeden Tag in die Schule bzw. später auf die Uni. Das waren jeweils 15 bis 30 km am Tag. Bin aber jeweils mit ziemlich hohen Puls gefahren. Also meist anaerob. 

Bin grad ziemlich motiviert am Ergometer, allerdings fahre ich momentan immer nur Einheiten mit einer Stunde. Einerseits, weil länger dann schon zach vom Kopf her wird und weil ich zweitens kaputte Hüften habe, denen eintönige Bewegungen nicht daugen (am Bike geht's leichter, mehr Abwechslung, Wiegetritt, Downhill-Passagen, etc. Und auch mit mehr Krafteinsatz ist es leichter).

Man liest aber immer wieder, dass Grundlagenausdauer-Einheiten (GA1) mindestens 2h dauern sollen. Ist das wirklich so entscheidend, oder ist der Effekt von 5 x 1h pro Woche ähnlich wie z.B. 2 x 2h?

Interessant ist auch, dass die Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Programme am Daum Ergobike immer nur eine Stunde dauern. (wobei das glaube ich eine technische Begrenzung ist).


Bin auch für weitere Tipps für GA und anderes Konditionstraining dankbar.

----------


## chris.n

Wollte ich mir auch letztes Jahr vornehmen und hät gedacht bischen Fittness und Joggen würden da was bringen aber es war einfach beides so langweilig dass es nach 2 wochen wieder aufhöhrte. Deshalb fahr ich jetzt eigentlich jeden tag so lang downhill bis mir alles weh tut und dann hab ich auch am meisten spaß am trainieren wird zwar nicht all zu viel an ausdauer bringen aber da hat man einfach am meisten Spaß  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Altherrensport Rodeln funktioniert bei mir ganz gut. 2 Stunden rauf, fünf Minuten runter. 
Skitouren klappen eigentlich auch ganz gut, taugen mir aber in letzter Zeit nicht sonderlich. 

Grundlagen kannst eigentlich auch nur alleine trainieren, weil nur dann kannst du dein eigenes Tempo machen.

Laufen wird für dich nicht in Frage kommen, denke ich.


Ist schon komisch, mit dem Ergo. Ich kenne nur einen, der länger als 1 Stunde schafft und der fährt dann gleich mal vier, fünf Stunden.

Ich kenne eine, die professionell Straßenrennen fährt, die geht im Winter fast nur Langlaufen. 

Derzeit könntest aber auch ganz gut das Bike durch den Wald scheuchen.

----------


## noox

Nein, ich möchte schon beim Ergometer bleiben. Daneben Serien schauen - das passt schon. Außerdem ist Ergo einfach das am wenigsten Zeitaufwändigste. Biken im Winter ist ja auch zach - alles immer komplett dreckig. Bike und Gwand Waschen... na...

Wenn ich mir mehr Zeit nehmen will, dann gehe ich Powdern/Skifahren. Für's Ausdauer-Training sollte der Ergometer herhalten. 

Außerdem: Mir fällt jetzt keinen Sport draußen ein, bei dem im GA1-Bereich wäre. Also da müsste ich mich schon g'scheit zusammenreißen so langsam zu fahren/gehen/laufen...

Die Frage ist nur, ob ein GA1 Training mit einer Stunde - dafür öfters - völlig für die Würscht is, oder schon auch was bringt. Weil sonst mach ich' so wie immer und trainier gleich im GA2-Bereich.

----------


## willi

Beim Ergometertraining, würde ich auf jeden Fall Unterhaltung nebenbei empfehlen, ich schalte immer Musiksender am TV dazu ein.
Da vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug. 
Ich fahr z.Z auf Herzfrequenz weil ich dringend abnehmen muss(Biker in Birnenform). Da die Ergo´s die Watt nach Frequenz anpassen ist das optimal für mich.

----------


## noox

Ja, ist bei mir ähnlich - war jahrelang immer sehr schlank, hab aber in den letzten 3 Jahren 8 kg zugenommen - vorallem Bauch...

Ich finde, dass die Zeit am Ergo am besten bei so Action-Movies vergeht, wo kaum geredet wird, sondern fast durchgängig geballert... wenn's dann noch ein bisschen spannend ist, passts genau.

----------


## willi

Ich hab in 2-3Jahren 20 KG zugenommen(bin gleich alt wie du). Bis 33 hatt ich konstant 70kg da ich Körperlich schwere Arbeit(Spezialtiefbau) gemacht hatte. Ich konnte essen so viel ich wollte ohne zuzunehmen. Leider hab ich die essgewohnheiten danach beibehalten

Das Gewicht zu meiner größe ist schon recht viel. Vorrallem die Kondi. leidet.

----------


## noox

Ich kenne das - glücklicherweise ist es bei mir noch nicht so viel. Aber bis vor 3 Jahren hatte ich max. 68 kg - meist darunter. Als ich kurz mal krank war waren's im Sommer 2009 64 kg. Jetzt 76. Aber so gut wie alles am Bauch. Was ich so schlimm finde ist, dass ich a bissl was esse und dann geht gar nix mehr, weil die Lunge keinen Platz mehr zum Atmen hat.

----------


## mankra

68kg, 70kg, 64kg..........brrr, so leicht war ich knapp 25 Jahre nimmer......
Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich wieder unter 80kg komme, obwohl ich mir für heuer 75kg als (eher unrealistisches) Ziel gesetzt hab. Zurzeit wieder 86kg....... In 2 Monaten +6kg, hatte im Oktober noch ~ 80.

Zur Frage: 60min ist besser als nix und bringt weniger als 120min.
Mit 60min nur GA1 Training, auch bei 5x in der Woche wirst nicht viel Kondition dazugewinnen (das hilft höchstens reine Schreibtischtäter).
Entweder Zeit ausweiten oder Intensität. Bei dem geringen Volumen spricht nix gegen GA2 und eine Einheit pro Woche Intervalltraining.

----------


## noox

Danke. Werd mal schauen, ob ich vielleicht doch mal zumindest 1x pro Woche 2h schaffe. Ist ja auch viel der Kopf dabei. Und die anderen Einheiten mit mehr Intensität (auch mit Intervalle) Mehr Intensität und Intervalle sind eh lustiger und besser für meine Hüften.

@Gewicht: Du bist auch größer und hast durchs lange Krafttraining sicher noch mehr Muskeln. 

Wobei's mich auch wundert - weil mein Gewicht gar net so hoch wäre. BMI ist bei mir aber jetzt schon im Übergewichtsbereich. Problem ist, dass ich generell eher schlanke Statur (Hüfte, Taille von hinten gesehen, ...) habe. Alles ist vorne am Oberkörper. Daher trotz schmaler Taille Bauchumfang nimmer soweit weg vom kritischen Bereich (bezüglich Gesundheitsgefährdung).

----------


## mankra

Der BMI ist nur eine Hilfsformel. Gefährlicher ist das Fett in der Körpermitte. Wenns vom Sport an den Beinen oder generell mehr Muskeln hast, verwässert diese Faustformel natürlich. Wenn bei einer Gesundenuntersuchung alle Werte OK sind, vergiß den BMI Wert. 

Viel größer bin ich net. Ich hatte mit 16 nur etwas 55kg, aber immer einen gesunden Appettit  :Wink: , so waren es vor 4-5 Jahren auch mal 3 stellige Werte.
Inzwischen reicht leider auch im Sommer der Sport nimmer aus, ich muß rationieren, sonst gehts schnell mit dem Gewicht hoch. Und leider net nur am Ärmel  :Wink: , sondern auch in der Mitte.....

----------


## nailen

Wenn du wirklich jeden Tag 1h dein Intervalltraining durchführst und auf die Kohlenhydrate achtest, besonders am Abend dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du nicht abnimmst.

Deine Kondition wird dadurch auch besser sein. Dein Körper wird sich schnell bei kleinen Pausen wie auf andere Bikerkollegen warten erholen. (Nennen wir das der Downhillintervall)

----------


## noox

Ja das hoffe ich. Im Dezember war ich nur sehr unregelmäßig und mit wirklich sehr niedrigem Puls am Ergo - und hab viel zu viel gegessen. Aber seit Anfang Jänner war ich wirklich sehr brav. Mal schauen, wie lange ich das durchhalte. 1,5 kg wären mal runter.

Ich möchte heuer auch wieder mehr Enduro-Touren fahren. Und ich hab halt einige Sportler-Freunde, die wirklich sehr gut drauf sind. Und da will ich nicht so sehr abloosen. Vielleicht komme ich ja mal wieder annähernd an die Ausdauer-Form von früher ran.

----------


## mankra

Tägliches Intervalltraining ist zuviel. Nach ein paar Wochen brennst aus. Das wirkt sich auch psychisch aus und die Motivation geht in den Keller.Ein guter Mix aus GA und Intervalltraining.

----------


## huidiwui

Cooles Thema, hab mir unlängst auch eunen Ergometer bestellt, is leider noch nicht geliefert, bin aber auch motiviert.

Hab schon von vielen Seiten gehört dass es schlimm sein soll über eine Stunde auf dem Gerät zu verbringen. Bin mal gespannt wies mir ergeht, wird am Anfang sicher weit weniger als eine Stunde werden (recht heftige Verletzung am Knöchel) hab aber vor das Trainingspensum stetig zu setigern.

Für alle die einen günstigen Ergometer suchen, ein Goldtip für mich war diese Seite:
royalbeach.de

die Speedbikes sind denke ich sehr gut...(derzeit aber keine im Sortiment)

----------


## grisch

Mein Rezept: nach den gestrampelten ca. 40000hm gleich auf die Tourenski umgestiegen und nach einem Monat 12 Touren in den Beinen.
Nebenbei noch 2-3 x die Woche ins Fitti, aber eher Kraft- bzw. Koordinationsübungen. Ca. einmal per Woche laufen, damit auch die Waden ned abbaun übern Winter. 
Wichtig für mich ist einfach die Ernährung - das macht dann oft den Unterschied aus. Umgangssprachlich sagen die "Kraftler" eh immer: 50% Training, Rest ist Regeneration und Ernährung.
Ansonsten kann ich noch regelmäßiges Fortgehen, Alkohol, Zigaretten und junge Frauen empfehlen!  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

:Big Grin: Hackeln duast a nu was?  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Wie schaut so ein typisches Intervall-Training aus? Ich hab am Daum Ergometer 2 Intervall-Trainigs - pulsgesteuert -gefunden.  Ich hab das genommen, das ca. 3 Minuten 160 Puls und dann wieder 2 Minuten 125 Puls hat.

Das Programm ändert alle 15 Sekunden die Watt-Anzahl in 5er Schritten, je nach meinem Puls. Nach spätestens zwei 160er Phasen hat sich mein Puls aber immer nur um ca. 15 Schläge zwischen den intensiven und nicht intensiven Phasen geändert. Es ändert sich ja auch Watt-Belastung gar nicht so schnell. 

Am Ende war dann auch die Durchschnittsbelastung in Watt niedriger als am Anfang (bei 8 Intervallen). 

Mir kommen halt die Pausen ein bisschen kurz vor. Vorallem weil ja die Belastung nicht sofort sinkt, sondern pro Minuten nur um 20 Watt...

Das andere pulsgesteuerte Intervall-Triaining ist noch wilder. Geht auf 170 Puls und jeweils nur für eine Minute runter auf 125.

Es gibt auch ein wattgesteuertes, dass so halb passen würde, aber das hat auch nur langsame Phasen von 1-2 Minuten (soweit ich das gesehen habe).

Es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit sich selbst ein Programm zusammenzustellen (leider aber nur ein watt- und ein pulsgesteuertes). Und Manuell könnte man die Watt natürlich auch vorwählen.


PS: Ich hab keinesfalls vor jeden Tag Intervalle zu machen. Abwechselnd halt. Gestern waren's mit dem Cool Down Programm zumindest 80 Minuten.

----------


## mankra

Gibt beim Intervalltraining, wie überall, auch zig Varianten.

Ich mach nur am Rennrad Intervalltraining. Bei mir schauts so aus:
15min warm fahren (reichlich kurz, aber dann bin ich bei einem Kreisverkehr, wo ich losstarte), dann 5 Intervalle mit 3min Vollgas (höchster Gang und dann wird reingetreten, was geht, versuche möglichst hohen Puls zu erreichen/halten, sind aber meist nur ca. 180 (beim laufen schaff ich noch bis 195)), dann 2-3 Minuten Pause, bis der Puls auf 120 unten ist (bzw. bißerl mehr oder weniger, bis der nächste Hügel um Andrücken kommt).
Dann ca. 20min ausrollen.

----------


## noox

Mit 195 bist aber eh gut dabei. Ich glaub das letzte mal einen richtig hohen Puls gemessen hatte ich beim DH-Rennen am Semmering. 194. 190 Schnitt über die Renndistanz.

Aber in letzter Zeit dürfte es so sein, dass ich Tage habe, wo's nur bis 180 geht, an manchen bis fast 190. Hab grad nachgeschaut, beim Gang Battle und beim Kitzalp Enduro erreichte ich jeweils den 187-189er Bereich - aber jeweils nicht wirklich lange.

----------


## nailen

Beim Boxen haben wir unseren Puls über 190 getrieben den *glaube* 3-5 min gehalten und uns regeneriert bis das der Puls auf 120 runter ging und dabei die Zeit gemessen(wobei Zeit messen hier nicht wirklich wichtig ist). Da trainiert man, in den Pausen (Ecke) möglichst viel zu regenerieren, bevor es weiter geht. Wenn man das intesiv macht bist richtig k.o nach dem Training.

----------


## noox

Bei uns (Manrka, mir, ...) liegt ja wegen dem Alter der "Faustregel-Maximalpuls" nur mehr bei knapp über 180  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Jo, und zwar nur mehr gaanz knapp über 180.




> Mit 195 bist aber eh gut dabei. Ich glaub das letzte mal einen richtig hohen Puls gemessen hatte ich beim DH-Rennen am Semmering. 194. 190 Schnitt über die Renndistanz.


Beim Laufen hat man einen höheren Puls.
Beim Wildsau Dirtrun hab ich z.b. aufgepaßt, nicht zu überdrehen und bei 185 mich eingebremst und bei 175 wieder mehr aufgedreht. Blieb 2,5h in diesem Fenster und hatte am Ende einen Durchschnitt von 181.
Das ging noch recht gemützlich, war nicht schlimm.

----------


## pAz

ich wuerd des ganze nicht so genau machen mit den einheiten,puls,dauer usw., da wuerd mir ganz schnell die lust vergehen.

ich "trainier" nur mit spass und des passt ganz gut:
3-4 tage die woche eishockey,biken(ja auch im winter),skitour oder bei dem derzeitigen wetter schwimmen/laufen...
mir is dabei die abwechslung am wichtigsten

----------


## noox

Mir is momentan am wichtigsten, möglichst wenig Zeit dazu verwenden - daher eben net Biken. Skitouren wäre zwar cool, aber ich bräuchte eine leichtere Ausrüstung - mit meinen schweren Freeride-Ski ist es zach, wenn ich mit trainierten Leuten mitgehe, die mit  ihren Zahnstocher mit Dynafit rauffliegen. 

Wenn ich schon am Ergometer sitze, kann ich es auch effektiver machen als einfach nur irgendwas.

----------


## mankra

Ja die Zeit. Liest ja ganz fein, Fitness über Freizeitsport zu halten..........Die Zeit muß man sich leisten können.

----------


## pAz

naja alles von mor genannte dauert wenn mans flott macht <3hlaufen und schwimmen bzw biken auch <1,5h

----------


## noox

das Drumherum dauert halt auch. Skitour musst irgendwo hinfahren. Zeugs waschen ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

----------


## klamsi

> das Drumherum dauert halt auch. Skitour musst irgendwo hinfahren. Zeugs waschen ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.


Drum geh i laufen. Gwand an, Schuhe an und los gehts. Neue Trails entdeckt man auch manchmal und der Kopf kann auch ganz gut abschalten...

Aber ich find am wichtigsten ist, dass einem die Motivation nicht flöten geht und das kann gerade wenn man viel andere Arbeit hat schnell passieren. Von dem her find ich a bissi a Abwechslung z.B. in Form einer Ski-Tour schon wichtig.

----------


## mankra

Wenn man so ohne Weiteres 3h abzweigen könnte........

----------


## georg

Was Trainingslehre angeht kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden, aber mit Zeitmangel habe ich einige Erfahrungen.  :Wink: 

Am schnellsten und einfachsten ist sicher Erometertraining wenn man den Platz hat das wo dauerhaft hinzustellen. Ein altes (Renn-)radl draufgeschnallt, eine Musik- oder Videoanlage in Reichweite und los gehts. Wer dafür keine Zeit oder kein altes Radl hat, sollte sich überlegen ober er noch am Leben oder nur noch in der Arbeit ist.

Wer Ergometertraining psychisch nicht durchdrückt, bzw um mal ab und zu frische Luft zu schnappen kann (muss) man Laufen gehen. Das ist zwar was den Bewegungsablauf betrifft fürs Radl eher kontraproduktiv, bringt aber bekanntermaßen enorm Ausdauer - geht aber enorm auf die Gelenke, dh. öfter mal Schuhe wechseln und bei Übergewicht nicht Laufen sondern schnell gehen. Gehen klingt zwar lächerlich, aber wer einen ordentlichen Schritt durchzieht ist Laufen trainingsmäßig nicht unterlegen.

Fürs Downhill ist Hallenklettertraining (Bouldern) auch nicht schlecht meiner Meinung nach. Das muss man aber in der Nähe haben weil sonst wirds zu zeitaufwendig. 2x die Woche für ca 1-2 Std gescheid kraxln reicht  - vor allem für den Rücken ned schlecht.

Skitouren sind sehr (zu) zeitaufwendig, außer man kanns mit dem Weg zu Hackn verbinden. Also ich hab in meinen starken Zeiten halt mal nicht um 22.00 zum Hackln aufgehört  :Stick Out Tongue: , sondern um 20.00  :Wink:  und bin dann am Heimweg bei einem Hügel vorbeigefahren und 800-1000Hm mit den Skiern und Stirnlampe raufgezogen. Wenn man das nicht verbinden kann dann geht das nur am Wochenende und das ist zu wenig.

Grundsätzlich sollte man aber, wenn man keine Zeit für ein sinnvolles Training hat, sich überlegen ob dieser Zustand über längere Zeit andauern darf. Ich hab das viel zu lange - nämlich mehrere Jahre - durchgedrückt und das geht nicht. Geht schon - aber das ist kein Leben. Ich kann also an alle die dieses Problem haben nur appelieren, denkt an euch selbst, an eure Lebensgefährten, Familie wasauchnimmer und nicht an die Hackn. Ihr lebt nur einmal - die Hackn ist scheissegal.

 :Smile: 

Edit und PS: Ich kenne Leute die ihren Arbeitsumfang reduziert haben: Statt 40 Stunden Woche den Freitag als freien Tag deklariert und auf 32 Stunden reduziert. In der Branche wo ich bin heißt das übersetzt: Statt >50 Stunden in der Woche dann halt 40.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Arbeitgeber steigen darauf ein, wenn man mit denen redet. Wenn nicht -> kündigen.
Ale Selbstständige ist es halt schwieriger - kenn ich ja selber: Jede Minute nicht hackeln kostet Geld. Da muss man halt drüberstehen und sich besser einteilen und verzichten.

----------


## Tyrolens

Da kommt jetzt gleich der Klassiker: "Wenn du deinen Job nicht in 40 Stunden schaffst, machst du etwas falsch".  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Nachrichten aus einer anderen Welt. Freundin von einem Spezl, geht im Winter gerne mal langlaufen. 70 km mit 115er Puls.

----------


## mankra

> Wer Ergometertraining psychisch nicht durchdrückt, bzw um mal ab und zu frische Luft zu schnappen kann (muss) man Laufen gehen. Das ist zwar was den Bewegungsablauf betrifft fürs Radl eher kontraproduktiv, bringt aber bekanntermaßen enorm Ausdauer - geht aber enorm auf die Gelenke.


Da gehöre ich dazu, nach wenigen Minuten bekomm ich die Sinnkrise und gehe deshalb auch lieber laufen.
Laufen ist nicht Kontraproduktiv fürs Laufen, das Herz/Kreislaufsystem wird sogar effektiver Trainiert und auch die Stützmuskeln etwas.
Was Laufen nicht macht, die Muskeln fürs Radfahren trainieren. Laufen geht weniger über die Muskulatur, sondern mehr übers Faszien System (Bindegewebe), laufen ist eine Federnde Belastung.
Mit den Gelenken wird auch immer wieder zu schnell neg. dargestellt. Man darf nur nicht zu schnell starten (gerade als Radlfahrer ist die Kondi eigentlich vorhanden und man längere Einheiten gewohnt), sondern mit kurzen Einheiten und über mehrere Wochen langsam steigern.

----------


## noox

Also Ergometer in Kombination mit Serien oder Filme Schauen geht momentan echt gut - die Stunde geht mittlerweile ganz easy. Und sonst komme ich eh nicht so viel zum Fernsehen.

Ich denke auch, dass auf dem Level wo ich mich bewege ziemlich egal ist ob Laufen nicht so optimal zum Radfahren passt oder nicht. Hauptsache fit. Leider geht Laufen mit meiner Hüfte einfach nicht mehr.

----------


## suicidedownhill

Ich hab mich gesten mal so zum ausprobieren 2 Stunden aufs Ergometer gesetzt und dabei Bikefilme geschaut. Geht zwar, aber das ist so langweilig das ich mir was anderes überlegen will.

Wieviel bringt es, wenn ich mich statt 2 Stunden nur 1 Stunde draufsetzte aber es viel Intensiver mache?

----------


## noox

Soweit ich es bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, bringen Grundlagenausdauer 1 Einheiten (GA1) unter 2h wenig. GA2 oder Intervall bringt auch bei 1h was. Aber GA1 würde halt für die Ausdauer und Regenerations-Dauer schon einiges bringen. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, geht's ja bei GA1 hauptsächlich darum, das "Blut zu trainieren", damit es mehr Sauerstoff transportieren kann.

----------


## Speedtrip

> Da gehöre ich dazu, nach wenigen Minuten bekomm ich die Sinnkrise und gehe deshalb auch lieber laufen.
> Laufen ist nicht Kontraproduktiv fürs Laufen, das Herz/Kreislaufsystem wird sogar effektiver Trainiert und auch die Stützmuskeln etwas.
> Was Laufen nicht macht, die Muskeln fürs Radfahren trainieren. Laufen geht weniger über die Muskulatur, sondern mehr übers Faszien System (Bindegewebe), laufen ist eine Federnde Belastung.
> Mit den Gelenken wird auch immer wieder zu schnell neg. dargestellt. Man darf nur nicht zu schnell starten (gerade als Radlfahrer ist die Kondi eigentlich vorhanden und man längere Einheiten gewohnt), sondern mit kurzen Einheiten und über mehrere Wochen langsam steigern.


Sorry, bin neu hier im Forum  :Wink:  aber wenn ich das mit den Gelenkproblemen beim Laufen lese, geht mir immer einer ab. Laufen geht in sinnvollem Maße NICHT auf die Gelenke. Ganz im Gegenteil, hierdurch wird sogar die Produktion der sogenanten Gelenkschmiere angeregt. Und was gut geschmiert wird läuft auch gut ... ich bin jetzt 38 und laufe seit ich 16 bin relativ regelmäßig. Ich habe sogar am Marathon teilgenommen und hatte bis heute nie Probleme mit den Knien. 
Und nichts trainiert die Kondition so effektiv wie Laufen ... und für den Spass geh ich dann DRAUSSEN aufs Rad oder zum Klettern an die Wand  :Big Grin:

----------


## dergö!

...ui, jetzt kommen wir schon vom 100te ins 1000te...

...zu allererst geht´s um die zielsetzung: was will ich erreichen -dh, fr, touren, rennen...das sollte jeder für sich abklären. was mir immer wieder unterkommt sind sehr verallgemeinernde aussagen a la: g1 muss so lange sein sonst bringt es nichts. ich denke dieser satz kommt ursprünglich von straßenfahrern, wurde immer weiter getragen sodass man mittlerweile nicht mehr genau weiß, was gemeint ist...
klar, wenn meine rennen in der regel 3-5h lang sind, werde ich in diese richtung speziell trainieren müssen. das wiederum heißt im umkehrschluß aber auf keinen fall, dass ich als downhiller keine grundlagenausdauer brauche. 

was mir über die jahre aufgefallen ist: der downhillsport an sich hat sich geändert, waren anfang der 90ger noch 500m-tretstücke (zumindest in ö: kaprun bahndamm, windischgarsten..) normal hat sich das mittlerweile zu 2-3 explosiven tritten aus langsamen turns oder in richtung kurze sprints verlagert. das heißt, es geht nicht mehr darum, 40 sekunden den maximalen gang runter zu treten. ich brauche ausdauer, um auch´am renntag noch fit zu sein, die trainingstage wegzustecken und um auch im unteren teil des rennens noch immer vollgas geben zu können. also um die vielzahl der intensiven belastungen zu verkraften... oder um meinen bikeurlaub einfach voll auskosten zu können...

ösv-athleten setzen sich genau so für 1-1,5 h auf den ergometer, um ausdauer zu trainieren - damit brauchen wir denk ich nicht mehr über die sinnhaftigkeit nachdenken. nachdem es für uns aber eben nicht mehr um den maximalen gang geht, den ich im sitzen runterdrücke ist auch die art und weise, wie ich mir meine grundlagenausdauer hole nicht dermaßen entscheidend (für einen cc-rennfahrer schaut´s da wieder anders aus - klar, oder?). laufen, schnelles wandern, ergo, biketour, alles erfüllt den zweck. 

als downhiller ist man immer intensiv unterwegs, macht nicht den fehler und setzt beim konditraining ebenfalls auf hohe intensität, damit schießt ihr euch über kurz oder lang ab! die ruhigen einheiten sind die, die uns in wahrheit fehlen. by the way: vor gut einem monat hatte der örv bei einer fortbildungsgeschichte den heini bergmüller eingeladen (ex-trainer von maier, walchhofer und co...), sein credo: bitte nicht zu intensiv...

...und werft bitte nicht immer alles in ein boot - krafttraining und was ich da alles brauche ist wieder eine andere geschichte - vergesst nur bitte die rumpfmuskulatur nicht  :Wink: 

viel spaß beim training, gö!

----------


## georg

> Laufen ist nicht Kontraproduktiv fürs Laufen


 Hab ich auch nie behauptet..  :Wink:  Nö, ernsthaft: Ich habs genauso gemeint wie du geschrieben hast: kontraproduktiv vom Bewegungsablauf sprich Trainieren der "falschen" Muskeln. Dass es fürs herz-/Kreislaufsystem gut ist, ist ja klar.



> aber wenn ich das mit den Gelenkproblemen beim Laufen lese, geht mir immer einer ab.


 Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.  :Twisted:  


> Laufen geht in sinnvollem Maße NICHT auf die Gelenke.


 Dass Laufen für die Gelenke anstrengender ist als zB Radfahren, Schwimmen etc ist doch bitte sehr unbestritten. Da gehst zum nächsten Sportorthopäden und der wird dir das bestätigen. Das gerade Anfänger bzw Sportler die aus einer völlig anderen Sportart kommen gerne Fehler machen und mit unpassenden Schuhen zu intensiv laufen ist doch auch sehr oft so. Ich bin zB (sehr viel früher) 2-3x die Woche ~20km Laufen gewesen weil ich einfach nur die Radroute ein wenig gekürzt habe. Mir haben die Gelenke weh getan - und das geht vielen so. Wie du schon schreibst "sinnvolles Laufen" ist gut. Der Hinweis, es da nicht zu übertreiben ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach aber sehr wohl angebracht - die Heißajucheeparole "alles leiwand" eher nicht.

----------


## noox

An die Ergometer-Fahrer: Wisst ihr wieviel Watt ihr so tretet beim Training. Wenn ich so lese, wie die Bikeboard-Rennradl-Fahrer 1,5 Stunden 250 Watt im Training treten, komme ich mir ziemlich schwach vor.

Wenn ich länger nix tue, dann ist bei mir mir im Bereich 120 - 150 der Puls ca. so hoch wie die Watt, die ich auf Dauer treten kann. Mit ein bisschen Training gehen dann etwas mehr Watt bei gleichem Puls. Bei pulsgesteurten Intervall-Programmen geht's schon auch mal auf 210 bis 220 Watt rauf. Aber dann dauert's wieder ewig bis ich mit dem Puls herunten bin. Stufen-Test habe ich (die letzten Wochen) einmal gemacht. Da habe ich bei 250 Watt aufgehört - da war ich aber nicht ganz fit und wollte net übertreiben. 

Find einfach die Unterschiede so krass. 


Nicht uninteressant. Soll angeblich ganz plausible Zahlen liefern. 
www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm

Demnach dürfte ich in der "freien Natur" mit höherer Durchschnitt-Leistung unterwegs sein (180-190, aber auch häufig zu hohen Puls bis 160 in der Ebene). Überhaupt muss ich am Bike immer aufpassen, dass ich mit dem Puls nicht zu hoch werde - 160 (früher bis fast 180) stört mich da überhaupt nicht. Am Ergometer finde ich 150 auf Dauer schon eher anstrengend.

----------


## FLo33

Tja Hannes, was die Leute so in Foren reinschreiben und dann tatsächlich auf der Straße los ist, sprich genau die Leute auf die Straße bringen, sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe...

Ich bin letztes Jahr mitn Rennradl 3600km gefahren und hatte eine Dauerleistungsgrenze von knapp 180 Watt, aber 250 Watt 1,5h zu drücken, ohne Erholung - nie und nimmer!

_Edit:_ Ich hab jetzt gerade in deinen Link genau das eingegeben... ist scheinbar gar nicht so schlimm. Das wären bei mir 48,9 km mit 32,6 km/h. Ich hab gerade bei runtastic eine Heimfahrt zu meinen Eltern gefunden, bei der ich für 86,49 km 2:56:46 mit einem Durchschnitt von 29,36 km/h gebraucht habe. Und da sind noch einige Höhenmeter drin.

Vielleicht gehts doch...

----------


## georg

Was Leute in Foren schreiben.. meiner ist 30cm lang und 5cm dick. Mindestens.  :Twisted: 

Zuerst kannst du mal locker die Hälfte wegrechnen, weil die nur blabla ehschonwissen. Dann nochmals die Hälfte weg weil deren "Ergometer" nur Fantasiezahlen anzeigen. Wie werden denn die Watt "errechnet"? Da ist doch kein Lesitungsmeßgerät dran, sondern die eingestellte Bremsstufe mal der Drehzahl mal irgendeinen Faktor ergibt die "Leistungsangabe". Das ist doch meistens 20-30% über dem tatsächlichen Wert oder überhaupt eine Fatasiezahl.

Tja, und der kleine Rest der überbleibt ist dir einfach über.  :Wink:  Aber damit wirst du zurechtkommen. Lösen wirs in der Gruppe und gehen mal Skifahren.  :Smile:  Oder biken, weil den Winter geht sich eh nix mehr aus.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## noox

Danke.




> Tja, und der kleine Rest der überbleibt ist dir einfach über.  Aber damit wirst du zurechtkommen. Lösen wirs in der Gruppe und gehen mal Skifahren.  Oder biken, weil den Winter geht sich eh nix mehr aus.


Naja, zur Zeit ist dieser Rest schon sehr groß. Wobei ich mir letztens beim Skifahren und Hiken schon gedacht habe, dass sich die letzten Wochen schon etwas ausgezahlt haben. Und ich hab ja auch noch im Herbst des alten Jahres zumindest nicht gar nix gemacht.

Potential ist jedenfalls noch drinnen. Trotzdem sind auch viele (oder die meisten) Freunde deutlich fitter. Der Große Unterschied hat halt verwunder. Wenn ich aber höre, das da Flo auf Daumen mal Pi 180 kommt und von anderen Seiten gehört habe, dass er wirklich gut drauf war/ist, dann klingt das für mich realistischer.


Mir ist jetzt noch eingefallen, dass ich über einen kleinen Hügel, den ich öfters in eine Hausrunde einbaue, seit Jahren Aufzeichnungen habe, wie lange ich gefahren bin. Knapp 2,9km, 255 hm. Ergibt 8,8% Durchschnittssteigung.

Schnellste Zeit mit einem ca. 12 kg Mountainbike und 1 Zoll Slicks vor vermutlich 15 Jahren: 12:15, das ergibt 14,1 km/h Schnitt. Nach diesem Online-Tool wären das 285 Watt (damals mit ca. 63 kg). 2008 war ich mit 14:30 bzw. 11,9 km/h auch relativ flott: Mit 68 kg ergibt das Tool: 250 Watt. Aber selbst die schlechtesten Zeiten (zwischen 18 und 19 Minuten, Saison-Anfang fast ohne Wintersport) würden 190 Watt ergeben. Das ist aber natürlich das Gegenteil von Ausdauer, sondern Kurzzeit-Maximalbelastung.

Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die 18 Minuten momentan sicher unterbieten kann. Aber 18 Minuten 190 Watt an meinem Ergo kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. 

Interessant wäre, was die Temperatur und der Fahrtwind (als Abkühlungsfaktor) ausmachen.

----------


## mankra

Im Bikeboard sind aber schon wirklich starke CC und MA Fahrer unterwegs. die 250W trau ich dort etlichen zu.
Das nächste ist aber auch, ohne Verhältniss zum Körpergewicht sagt es wenig aus. 
Unabhängig davon, daß ich indoor nach wenigen Minuten eine Sinnkrise bekomm, 200W tret ich bei moderaten 120 bis 130Puls, wird sich auch bei längerem Fahren net schlimm erhöhen. Trotzdem fährt Ihr mir locker davon. Klar, 200W bei meinen (jetzt schon wieder) 86kg sind nicht besonders viel.
Unterm Strich zählt Watt/kg, bzw. noch wichtiger die W/kg im Aeroben Bereich.

Gerade in meinen Leistungstest nachgeschaut: Sommer 2011 hab ich die 250W mit 163Puls getreten. Das müßte auch 90min gehen (Beim Wildsau Dirtrun bin ich mit 179 Durchschnittspuls auf 2:33 gelaufen).

----------


## georg

@mankra: Du hast - wie so oft - natürlich wieder recht, auf das Leistungsgewicht habe ich total vergessen. Und das passiert einem Techniker..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Smile: 

@noox: Weniger denken, weniger tippen, mehr biken.  :Wink:   :Twisted:

----------


## dh-noob

Danke für den Thread! Jetzt habe ich mich auch auf den Heimtrainer gesetzt und mal geschaut, was bei mir raus kommt. Erschreckend wie schlecht ich im aeroben Bereich bin. Durch viel DH Fahren und CC mit vielen Steigungen bleibt man selten unter ±150 Puls. Mit dem Pulsmodus auf dem Hometrainer werde ich jetzt so oft es geht fahren. Puls 130-145 und das eine Stunde, wenn nur nicht immer das Hinterteil so schnell weh tun würde. Ich denke der Wiegetritt bringt in der Realität auch noch Vorteile, im Vergleich zum sitzend Fahren.

----------


## MarookPhoto

Ich komm' jetz mal ganz ketzerisch daher und frage, wofür ihr überhaupt eure Grundlagenausdauer verbessern wollt? Fürs Downhillen braucht ihr die nämlich überhaupt gar nicht, da sind die Belastungen viel zu kurz und vor allem zu intensiv. Grundlagentraining macht euch aber langsam im Antritt!

----------


## noox

Es ist sicher ein anderes Ausdauer-Trainieren, als für einen Marathon.

Trotzdem sitzen sogar die Weltcup-Profis viel am Rennrad. Und der Durchschnitts-Hobby-Downhiller hat meist viel zu wenig Kondition. Das Problem ist, dass man oft nach 3-5 Fahrten auf einer zachen Strecke (z.B Leogang, Planai) schon ziemlich fertig ist. Umgekehrt braucht man aber auf einer nicht so gut bekannten oder schwierigen Strecke schon einige Runs, damit man dort gut fährt. Ist dann blöd, wenn du dich grad so gut warm gefahren hast, dass du dich an die schwierigen Sprünge etc. rantasten könntest, aber umgekehrt einfach die Kraft und Kondi nimmer da ist.

Außerdem gibt es so Veranstaltungen mit 10-45 Minuten-Rennen. Da brauchst einfach die Grundlagen.

Glaub auch, dass der Antritt im Top-Bereich vielleicht wichtig ist. Bei den durchschnittlichen Fahrer ist aber vermutlich eher der Oberkörper der zu schnell nachgibt. 

Interessant ist es auch bei Enduro-Rennen. Da fährst ja doch so 500 bis 2000 Höhenmeter. Dazwischen dann 4-7 Wertungsstages mit einer Gesamtzeit von 20 bis 30 Minuten. Ich persönlich dürfte einen vergleichsweise guten Antritt haben (Heuer Masters-Top 3-5 bei den 1-Minuten-Sprint-Prologs). Auf den 10 Minuten Etappen verliere ich aber gewaltig. Und das obwohl ich heuer im Winter erstmals in so in die Richtung Grundlagen trainiert habe (zumindest 40 Hometrainer-Einheit zu ca. einer Stunde).

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Ich komm' jetz mal ganz ketzerisch daher und frage, wofür ihr überhaupt eure Grundlagenausdauer verbessern wollt? Fürs Downhillen braucht ihr die nämlich überhaupt gar nicht, da sind die Belastungen viel zu kurz und vor allem zu intensiv. Grundlagentraining macht euch aber langsam im Antritt!


Ganz schöner Schmarrn! Grundlagenausdauer braucht jeder, jeder! Das ist die Grundlage für alles Andere, darum heißt es so. Mehr Grundlagen ausdauer heißt niedriger Puls beim Fahren, weniger Erschöpfung und weniger anaerober Anteil bei der Belastung. Das es langsam macht ist auch Schmarrn. Natürlich sollte man auch Sprints trainieren usw.

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Trotzdem sitzen sogar die Weltcup-Profis viel am Rennrad.


 Hmm, aber Rennrad bedeutet ja nicht Grundlagentraining. Ausserdem schätze ich, dass selbst die WC-Pros tlw. Nicht optimal trainieren. Bei vielen Trainern (übrigens gilt dies Sportartübergreifend) ist noch einiges an gefährlichem Halbwissen und überholten Prinzipien in den Köpfen.



> Und der Durchschnitts-Hobby-Downhiller hat meist viel zu wenig Kondition. Das Problem ist, dass man oft nach 3-5 Fahrten auf einer zachen Strecke (z.B Leogang, Planai) schon ziemlich fertig ist. Umgekehrt braucht man aber auf einer nicht so gut bekannten oder schwierigen Strecke schon einige Runs, damit man dort gut fährt. Ist dann blöd, wenn du dich grad so gut warm gefahren hast, dass du dich an die schwierigen Sprünge etc. rantasten könntest, aber umgekehrt einfach die Kraft und Kondi nimmer da ist.


 Bin absolut einverstanden! ABER was die Rider, die Du beschreibst limitiert ist NICHT die Grundlagenausdauer, sondern leere Glykogenspeicher und ermüdete Muskulatur. Die Grundlagenausdauer bringt dir nur was für konstante extensive Belastungen, welche du vorwiegend über den Fettstoffwechsel aufrechterhalten kannst. Diese Belastungsform existiert aber bei DH nicht und darum muss sie in meinen Augen auch nicht trainiert werden. Das ist verlorene Zeit, die keinen Spass macht und dich im dümmsten Fall auch noch langsam macht.




> Außerdem gibt es so Veranstaltungen mit 10-45 Minuten-Rennen. Da brauchst einfach die Grundlagen.


 Nein, dafür brauchst du ne hohe Leistung oberhalb bzw. am Übergangsbereich zur anaeroben Energiebereitstellung.





> Interessant ist es auch bei Enduro-Rennen. Da fährst ja doch so 500 bis 2000 Höhenmeter. Dazwischen dann 4-7 Wertungsstages mit einer Gesamtzeit von 20 bis 30 Minuten.


 Ja, dafür brauchste ne gute Grundlage, weil die Aufstiege wenn möglich in den GA-Zonen gefahren werden sollten. Die Stages sind dann wieder vergleichbar mit den Belastungen im DH, nur tlw. Etwas länger.



> Ich persönlich dürfte einen vergleichsweise guten Antritt haben (Heuer Masters-Top 3-5 bei den 1-Minuten-Sprint-Prologs). Auf den 10 Minuten Etappen verliere ich aber gewaltig. Und das obwohl ich heuer im Winter erstmals in so in die Richtung Grundlagen trainiert habe (zumindest 40 Hometrainer-Einheit zu ca. einer Stunde).


 Also eine Stunde Grundlagen zu trainieren im eigentlichen Sinne ist eher sinnlos, da kannste das Training auch grad sein lassen. Vereinfacht gesagt, musst Du nach nem Workout richtig kaputt sein, damit Du nen Trainingseffekt hast. Wenn du eine Stunde rumdümpelst haste nix gewonnen. Grundlage musst Du auf deinem Leistungsniveau in deutlich Längeren Einheiten trainieren, damit sich da was tut, was ich dir aber wirklich nicht empfehlen würde. Bleib lieber bei den 45-60 Minuten auf dem Ergometer und geh dafür so hart du kannst. Das wäre dann in etwa ein Schwellentraining. Ansonsten mach funktionelles Krafttraining (TRX, Crossfitness etc), geh Bouldern, Skifahren/Snowboarden, fahr Intervalle auf dem Bike/Rennrad/Pumptrack. Da hast Du ganz bestimmt mehr davon.

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Grundlagenausdauer braucht jeder, jeder! Das ist die Grundlage für alles Andere, darum heißt es so. Mehr Grundlagen ausdauer heißt niedriger Puls beim Fahren, weniger Erschöpfung und weniger anaerober Anteil bei der Belastung.


Das ist zumindest teilweise irgendwie schon korrekt, aber halt ganz schön undifferenziert. Die Frage ist aber schlussendlich ja nur, wie man trainieren soll. Wenn Du zeiteffizient trainieren willst, trainierst du die Intensitäten, die im Wettkampf auch tatsächlich vorkommen. Das heisst übrigens nicht, dass sich deine Grundlage nicht auch mit verbessert.




> Das es langsam macht ist auch Schmarrn.


 Nö, das ist recht gut untersucht und in der Sportwissenschaft inzwischen Konsens. Das hat etwas mit der Muskelfaserzusammensetzung zu tun. Wenn viel Grundlage trainiert wird, wandeln sich schnellzuckende Muskelfasen in Langsamzuckende um. Ich weiss schon wovon ich spreche, kannst mir glauben.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Nein, es macht keinen Sinn eine "Wettkampf"Intensität zu trainieren, ohne die Grundlage dafür zu haben.Und keine Sportler, der Erfolg habe will, machst das. Auch führt das keiner Ökonomisierung der Herzfrequenz, sprich "Sportlerherz" usw. Es war nie die Rede, daß nur Grundlagen trainiert werden soll. Pauschalaussagen sind sowieso unseriös und zeigen nicht von Verständnis...

----------


## mankra

Ne vernünftige GA ist allein schon wegen der Regeneration wichtig und wenn umgangsprachlich von GA Training gesprochen wird, wird selten stundenlanges GA1 fahren damit gemeint.
Klar, das würde nix bringen.
Aber GA1 bis 2 Einheiten am Renner und das "Intervall" Training am DHler und MTB beim Tourenfahren ergänzt sich ganz gut.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Hmm, aber Rennrad bedeutet ja nicht Grundlagentraining. Ausserdem schätze ich, dass selbst die WC-Pros tlw. Nicht optimal trainieren. Bei vielen Trainern (übrigens gilt dies Sportartübergreifend) ist noch einiges an gefährlichem Halbwissen und überholten Prinzipien in den Köpfen.
>  Bin absolut einverstanden! ABER was die Rider, die Du beschreibst limitiert ist NICHT die Grundlagenausdauer, sondern leere Glykogenspeicher und ermüdete Muskulatur. Die Grundlagenausdauer bringt dir nur was für konstante extensive Belastungen, welche du vorwiegend über den Fettstoffwechsel aufrechterhalten kannst. Diese Belastungsform existiert aber bei DH nicht und darum muss sie in meinen Augen auch nicht trainiert werden. Das ist verlorene Zeit, die keinen Spass macht und dich im dümmsten Fall auch noch langsam macht.
> 
>  Nein, dafür brauchst du ne hohe Leistung oberhalb bzw. am Übergangsbereich zur anaeroben Energiebereitstellung.
> 
> 
>  Ja, dafür brauchste ne gute Grundlage, weil die Aufstiege wenn möglich in den GA-Zonen gefahren werden sollten. Die Stages sind dann wieder vergleichbar mit den Belastungen im DH, nur tlw. Etwas länger.
>   Also eine Stunde Grundlagen zu trainieren im eigentlichen Sinne ist eher sinnlos, da kannste das Training auch grad sein lassen. Vereinfacht gesagt, musst Du nach nem Workout richtig kaputt sein, damit Du nen Trainingseffekt hast. Wenn du eine Stunde rumdümpelst haste nix gewonnen. Grundlage musst Du auf deinem Leistungsniveau in deutlich Längeren Einheiten trainieren, damit sich da was tut, was ich dir aber wirklich nicht empfehlen würde. Bleib lieber bei den 45-60 Minuten auf dem Ergometer und geh dafür so hart du kannst. Das wäre dann in etwa ein Schwellentraining. Ansonsten mach funktionelles Krafttraining (TRX, Crossfitness etc), geh Bouldern, Skifahren/Snowboarden, fahr Intervalle auf dem Bike/Rennrad/Pumptrack. Da hast Du ganz bestimmt mehr davon.


Wieder Schmarrn. Die Glykogenreserven halten locker eine 1h oder mehr. Die "ermüdete" Muskulatur entsteht deshalb,weil zwangsläufig durch den Laktatanteil in der Energiebereitstellung die Muskulatur, sauer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, wird. Die Muskelkontraktion wird durch den sauren PH gehemmt. Da kommt das Grundlagentraining ins Spiel. Hier entscheidet sich, wie viel Laktat produziert und wieweit ich mich während meines Laufes im "roten Bereich" befindest.

P.S. Ich glaube nicht, daß in erfolgreiche WC-Teams, den Erfolg irgendwelchen Halbwissenden überlassen...
Nebenbei wäre das ein Wiederspruch in Sich. Ein erfolgreiches Team dürfte Trainer haben, die anscheinend das richitige Training parat hatten...

----------


## willi

Ich meine, man sollte das Training der Pros, hier nicht in Bertacht ziehen, weil die meisten von Trainern im Team oder einzeln Betreut werden.

Grundlagentraining ist im Allgemeinem Wichtig. Vorallem wenn man nicht mehr so Jung ist oder eben ungesund lebt(beides trifft auch mich zu) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wenn man wirklich im Sport was erreichen will(nicht Hobbyniveau) ist, die Körperliche Grundlage Voraussetzung.

Um sich im Park( fahren den ganzen Tag) gut zu fühlen, ist das Grundlagentrainíng eine wertvolle Hilfe, das dir nach ein paar Abfahrten, nicht die Zunge raushängt.

----------


## MarookPhoto

Sorry für die nun folgende Klugscheisserei, aber wenn mir hier wiederholt vorgeworfen wird „Schamrrn“ zu erzählen, muss ich ein paar Dinge richtigstellen.




> Wieder Schmarrn. Die Glykogenreserven halten locker eine 1h oder mehr.


 das war die einzige korrekte Aussage in deinem Post



> Die "ermüdete" Muskulatur entsteht deshalb, weil zwangsläufig durch den Laktatanteil in der Energiebereitstellung die Muskulatur, sauer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, wird.


 Nein, das Milieu wird nicht aufgrund der steigenden Laktatkonzentration „sauer“, sondern aufgrund vermehrter H+-Ionen. Die Laktatkonzentration steigt jedoch parallel zur Übersäuerung an und lässt sich wunderbar messen, weshalb dies auch noch immer in der Leistungsdiagnostik gemacht wird. Unter Belastung lässt sich die muskuläre Ermüdung UNTER ANDEREM durch die steigende Übersäuerung erklären. Die Übersäuerung nimmt aber nach Belastungsabbruch sehr schnell wieder ab, das ist spür- und auch gut messbar. Wenn Du also nach deinem Run wieder oben an der Strecke stehst, ist die Übersäuerung höchstwahrscheinlich bereits wieder beim Ausgangswert oder auf bestem Weg dazu (jaja, abhängig von der Dauer der Liftfahrt und dem Trainingszustand (Laktateliminierung) ich weiss…)




> Die Muskelkontraktion wird durch den sauren PH gehemmt. Da kommt das Grundlagentraining ins Spiel. Hier entscheidet sich, wie viel Laktat produziert und wieweit ich mich während meines Laufes im "roten Bereich" befindest.


 Im Grundlagenbereich wird KEIN oder nur eine unerhebliche Menge an Laktat produziert. Bei einer linear steigenden Belastung und Herzfrequenz, steigt die Laktatkonzentration nach der anaeroben Schwelle progressiv an. Bei Ausdauerspezialisten sind die Laktatwerte im Grundlagenbereich sehr tief (oft unter 0.5mmol) aber die Progression extrem steil und schnell zu Ende (nicht selten bereits bei <8mmol). Das heisst nach der Anaeroben Schwelle sind diese Athleten extrem schnell am Belastungsmaximum. Der „rote Bereich“ wie du ihn nennst ist sehr schmal. Ein Downhiller ist im Rennen mit 80-100% seiner maximalen Herzfrequenz unterwegs und das über c.a. 3-5 Minuten. Das ist extrem nahe an Vollgas, das ist der pure „rote Bereich“, das ist das totale Gegenteil vom Grundlagenbereich.
Ein Athlet einer Anaeroben Disziplin (wie es ein DHler sein sollte) weist eine bedeutend weniger progressive Laktatkurve nach der Anaeroben Schwelle und ein viel höheres Maximum auf (Laktatwerte nicht selten >12-15mmol). Das heisst der „Rote Bereich“ ist länger, die Laktattoleranz besser und die maximale Leistung höher. Jetz wirst Du zu Recht sagen, dass aber bei diesem Athleten im Grundlagenbereich der Laktatwert höher ist, als beim Ausdauerspezialisten. Ja, aber WAYNE! Dann hat er halt 2-3mmol (von rund 15) Laktat im Blut und weil er unter Wettkampfbedingungen (ausser vielleicht bei der Streckenbesichtigung) eh gar nie in diesen Intensitätsbereich arbeitet interessierts grad noch weniger.

Und Willi hat recht, alles was ich hier schreibe trifft natürlich auf Athleten zu, die in dem Sport ihre Leistung verbessern und das maximum aus ihrer Trainingszeit holen wollen. Die Jungs die nur zum Spass fahren sollen so trainieren wie's am meisten Freude macht!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ha, da bin ich jetzt voll bei dir!

Ich trainiere Ausdauer nur noch nach meinem Körper. Also wenn mehr geht Vollgas und sonst halt weniger. Auf den Cardio Geräten mach ich das meist mit Intervall mit Steigerung der Grundlast. Hat letzten Winter wunderbar funktioniert.

War durch das Training im Winter auf meiner Hausrunde (500hm auf 5 km) um 3 min. schneller beim Uphill als meine sonstige Bestzeit  :Wink: 

Also ich pfeif auf das ganze hochgestochene Zeug und hör lieber auf meinen Körper  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Sorry für die nun folgende Klugscheisserei, aber wenn mir hier wiederholt vorgeworfen wird „Schamrrn“ zu erzählen, muss ich ein paar Dinge richtigstellen.
> 
>  das war die einzige korrekte Aussage in deinem Post
>  Nein, das Milieu wird nicht aufgrund der steigenden Laktatkonzentration „sauer“, sondern aufgrund vermehrter H+-Ionen. Die Laktatkonzentration steigt jedoch parallel zur Übersäuerung an und lässt sich wunderbar messen, weshalb dies auch noch immer in der Leistungsdiagnostik gemacht wird. Unter Belastung lässt sich die muskuläre Ermüdung UNTER ANDEREM durch die steigende Übersäuerung erklären. Die Übersäuerung nimmt aber nach Belastungsabbruch sehr schnell wieder ab, das ist spür- und auch gut messbar. Wenn Du also nach deinem Run wieder oben an der Strecke stehst, ist die Übersäuerung höchstwahrscheinlich bereits wieder beim Ausgangswert oder auf bestem Weg dazu (jaja, abhängig von der Dauer der Liftfahrt und dem Trainingszustand (Laktateliminierung) ich weiss…)
> 
> Ok, also wie erklärst du dann die Ermüdung? Deiner meiner Meinung nach ist der Glykogenspeicher schuld? Nach einem 3-5 min. Lauf und obwohl er locker 1h (beim wenig Trainierten) hält.? Das mit den H+-Ionen, welche man einfach korrekterweise, Protonen nennt, weiß ich natürlich. Macht jetzt alles für Mitleser komplizierter und ändert aber sonst nichts an den Aussagen. Die Laktatkonzentration bleibt nach Ende der Belastung erhöht, die Übersäuerung wird respiratorisch kompensiert und abgeatmet. 
> 
>  Im Grundlagenbereich wird KEIN oder nur eine unerhebliche Menge an Laktat produziert. Bei einer linear steigenden Belastung und Herzfrequenz, steigt die Laktatkonzentration nach der anaeroben Schwelle progressiv an. Bei Ausdauerspezialisten sind die Laktatwerte im Grundlagenbereich sehr tief (oft unter 0.5mmol) aber die Progression extrem steil und schnell zu Ende (nicht selten bereits bei <8mmol). Das heisst nach der Anaeroben Schwelle sind diese Athleten extrem schnell am Belastungsmaximum. Der „rote Bereich“ wie du ihn nennst ist sehr schmal. Ein Downhiller ist im Rennen mit 80-100% seiner maximalen Herzfrequenz unterwegs und das über c.a. 3-5 Minuten. Das ist extrem nahe an Vollgas, das ist der pure „rote Bereich“, das ist das totale Gegenteil vom Grundlagenbereich.
> Ein Athlet einer Anaeroben Disziplin (wie es ein DHler sein sollte) weist eine bedeutend weniger progressive Laktatkurve nach der Anaeroben Schwelle und ein viel höheres Maximum auf (Laktatwerte nicht selten >12-15mmol). Das heisst der „Rote Bereich“ ist länger, die Laktattoleranz besser und die maximale Leistung höher. Jetz wirst Du zu Recht sagen, dass aber bei diesem Athleten im Grundlagenbereich der Laktatwert höher ist, als beim Ausdauerspezialisten. Ja, aber WAYNE! Dann hat er halt 2-3mmol (von rund 15) Laktat im Blut und weil er unter Wettkampfbedingungen (ausser vielleicht bei der Streckenbesichtigung) eh gar nie in diesen Intensitätsbereich arbeitet interessierts grad noch weniger.


Das untergräbt wird deine eigene Aussage. Mit dem Grundlagentraining, beeinfluße ich anaerobe Schwelle und Erweiterungsbereich. 
Grundlagen sind das Fundament, man baut auch kein Haus vom Dach weg auf oder? Wenn ich mit intensive Traininsseinheiten, wie du sie beschreibst, als Normalo anfange, werde ich sehr schnell im Übertraining landen und hab somit keinen suffizienten Traininsreiz. 

Und das man von Grundlagentraining langsam wird (übrigens redet keiner davon, daß NUR GA-Training gemacht werden soll), würde heißen, daß sich die unterschiedlichen Faserarten (Typ 1 und 2) ineinander umwandeln müssten, was nicht funktioniert.....Du schreibst hier sehr viel Theorie, nur solltest du sie sinnvoll einsetzen...

----------


## bubi

Weils grad so toll in den Thread passt:

Ich hab spontan jetzt als Ausgleich im Winter laufen begonnen, aufs Radl komm ich halt nurmehr am Wochende. Ich hab eine gewaltig miese Ausdauer und kaum Kraft für den Berg. HM sind eine absolute Qual. Was bringt mir jetzt laufen? Kann mir das jemand Körperbezogen erklären? 
Ich kapier das irgendwie mit der sportbezogenen Ausdauer und allgemeinen Ausdauer nicht :/

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Du schreibst hier sehr viel Theorie, nur solltest du sie sinnvoll einsetzen...


Ich wollte hier eigentlich gar keine Theorie reinschreiben, aber ich muss mich ja ständig verteidigen weil Du mir mit deinem falsch interpretierten gefährlichen Halbwissen vorwirfst Schmarrn zu schreiben... Ich denke mir diese Sachen nicht aus, ich habe beruflich täglich mit diesen Dingen zu tun und auch ne entsprechende Ausbildung.



> Das untergräbt wird deine eigene Aussage. Mit dem Grundlagentraining, beeinfluße ich anaerobe Schwelle und Erweiterungsbereich.


 Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach Schwachsinn. Mit dem Grundlagenausdauertraining beeinflusst Du hauptsächlich die Grundlagenausdauer. Wie kommst Du nur auf solche Sachen?




> Grundlagen sind das Fundament, man baut auch kein Haus vom Dach weg auf oder? Wenn ich mit intensive Traininsseinheiten, wie du sie beschreibst, als Normalo anfange, werde ich sehr schnell im Übertraining landen und hab somit keinen suffizienten Traininsreiz.


 Als Hobbysportler (der wohl kaum 6-7 Tage die Woche hart trainiert) kommst Du mit Übertraining kaum in Berührung. Nach meiner Erfahrung trainieren die meisten Hobbyathleten eher zu wenig intensiv. Nach deiner Theorie würde dann ein Sprinter auch viel Grundlagenausdauer trainieren müssen, weil das ja die Grundlage jeder sportlicher Leistung ist… Viel Spass beim Überreden von Athlet und Trainer  :Wink: 
Oder schau dir von mir aus die Skifahrer an, die haben je nach Disziplin eine recht ähnliche Belastung in ihrer Sportart wie die Downhiller. Da haben Profiathleten vielleicht ne leicht bessere Grundlagenausdauer als der Normalbürger, aber viel mehr dann auch nicht (ja, das kann man aufgrund VO2max Messungen sehr genau sagen).




> Und das man von Grundlagentraining langsam wird (übrigens redet keiner davon, daß NUR GA-Training gemacht werden soll), würde heißen, daß sich die unterschiedlichen Faserarten (Typ 1 und 2) ineinander umwandeln müssten, was nicht funktioniert.


 DOCH die Fasertypen wandeln sich um, hab ich oben schon geschrieben! Vor allem die Umwandlung von schnellen zu langsamen Fasern aufgrund von Ausdauertraining ist inzwischen gut dokumentiert! Klar passiert das nicht nach der ersten Grundlageneinheit, aber ja…mach halt was du willst.
Das einzige Argument, was für ein Grundlagenausdauertraining sprechen könnte ist das was Mankra angemerkt hat, wegen der besseren Regeneration. Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, ich denke aber, dass dies in den Zeiträumen über ein Rennwochenende eher unerheblich ist.

Trotzdem stehe ich nach wie vor dazu. Wenn ihr eure Downhillperfommance verbessern wollt, dann trainiert im Winter lieber funktionelle Kraft und Ausdauer über Intervalle, allerhöchstens eine Stunde mit gleichbleibender Belastung. Geht Skifahren/Snowboarden, Bouldern, anstatt stundenlang auf der Rolle zu trainieren.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hab mir vor einiger Zeit solche einstellbaren Fingerhanteln besorgt und wollte mal fragen, wie ich mit denen die meiste Ausdauer in meinen Unterarmen zambring: Viele Wiederholungen (ca. 100?/wenig Widerstand), oder wenige (entsprechend mehr Widerstand).Ich glaub ersteres, aber glauben heißt ja bekanntlich nix wissen.

----------


## noox

> Ja, dafür brauchste ne gute Grundlage, weil die Aufstiege wenn möglich in den GA-Zonen gefahren werden sollten. Die Stages sind dann wieder vergleichbar mit den Belastungen im DH, nur tlw. Etwas länger.
>   Also eine Stunde Grundlagen zu trainieren im eigentlichen Sinne ist eher sinnlos, da kannste das Training auch grad sein lassen. Vereinfacht gesagt, musst Du nach nem Workout richtig kaputt sein, damit Du nen Trainingseffekt hast. Wenn du eine Stunde rumdümpelst haste nix gewonnen. Grundlage musst Du auf deinem Leistungsniveau in deutlich Längeren Einheiten trainieren, damit sich da was tut, was ich dir aber wirklich nicht empfehlen würde. Bleib lieber bei den 45-60 Minuten auf dem Ergometer und geh dafür so hart du kannst. Das wäre dann in etwa ein Schwellentraining. Ansonsten mach funktionelles Krafttraining (TRX, Crossfitness etc), geh Bouldern, Skifahren/Snowboarden, fahr Intervalle auf dem Bike/Rennrad/Pumptrack. Da hast Du ganz bestimmt mehr davon.


Ja du hast recht - 1 h hat nichts mit Grundlage zu tun. Ich bin dann auch in der zweiten Hälfte vom Winter immer mehr in Richtung Intervalle gegangen. Was ich so arg finde: Puls 120 - 140 am Ergometer finde ich für eine Stunde ziemlich zach. Umgekehrt, wenn ich draußen am Bike sitze (auch auf der Straße), dann muss ich mich immer extrem zusammenreißen, dass ich mit dem Puls unter 150 bleibe. Also eigentlich würde ich viel lieber so 150-165 Puls fahren... für 1,5 bis 2h. Wobei ich grad die letzten Jahre - heuer ganz besonders - gemerkt habe, dass mein Puls nimmer wirklich raufgeht. Vor ca. 5 Jahren noch bis 195.. Jetzt mit 38 ist 180 schon ziemlich Grenze.

Ich war früher immer immer im Intensivbereich unterwegs - wusste nix von Training und Biken war einfach so lustig, dass ich immer Vollgas gefahren bin (so 2x täglich 18 bzw. 30 Minuten zur Schule bzw. Uni) bzw. 1,5 - 3 h am Wochenende auf den Berg. 

In letzter Zeit versuche ich zumindest auf den Zufahrten halbwegs in einem niedrigeren Pulsbereich zu fahren. Sobald es dann bergauf geht, bin ich sowieso zwischen 160 und 170 Puls (außer ich fahre mit Schwächeren, was aber in letzter Zeit selten ist). 

Daneben eben Skifahren (Off-Pist) im Winter, Viel Bikepark im Sommer. Also insgesamt bin ich meiner Meinung nach sehr viel im oberen Pulsbereich unterwegs.

Hab ja auch gelesen, dass man mit GA-Training die Sauerstoff-Aufnahme des Bluts verbessert. Wenn ja, wäre das schon eine wichtige Sache, oder? Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass ich mit dem Atmen nicht zusammenkomme. 


Momentan ist mein Defizit, dass ich z.B. auf einer 10-12-Minuten-Enduro-Etappe mit 3-4 Minuten flach oder leichte Anstiegen zuwenig auf Vollgas gehen kann. 10-12 Minuten bergab halte ich ganz gut durch. Eine Minute Vollgas geht auch ganz gut. Beim Reschen-Enduro habe ich auf 2 Etappen jeweils 30 Sekunden auf einen schnellen Freund bei den flachen Abschnitten verloren. Und dabei hätten mir nur 30 Sekuden (bei über 30 Minuten) auf's Master-Podium gefehlt. Da möchte ich mich also noch verbessern.

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich mit "Turnen" angefangen. Hauptsächlich Beweglichkeits- und Kräftigungsübungen am Boden, Zirkeltraining und ein bisschen Geräteturnen. Voll zach am Anfang, wenn man sonst nur Biken und Skifahren macht. Im Winter möchte ich außerdem Skitouren gehen. Befürchte aber auch, dass ich da mit stärkeren mitgehe, und dann auch nicht in den GA-Bereich reinkomme. Am Ergometer schaffe ich eben auch nicht die notwendige Zeitdauer. Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass nächstes Jahr noch ein bisschen mehr geht.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Dieses "Halbwissen" entstammt großteils meiner universitären Ausbildung . Ich kann auch meine Aussagen belegen, wie sieht es bei dir aus?
Irgendwie ist dir auf die Sache mit dem Glykogenspeicher wohl nichts mehr eingefallen?
Vielleicht etwas hab ich mich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. GA ist da Fundament, auch für Schwellentraining. Außerdem ist die Anaerobe Schwelle durch Herzkreislauftraining veränderbar. Wenn ich meine Sauerstoffaufnahmen und mein HMV steigern will und insgesamt meine Leistungsfähigkeit in allen Pulsbereichen, brauch ich GA-Training.

www.lauftipps.ch/laufsport/sc...wellentraining
"Ein Training an der anaeroben Schwelle ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du schon längere Zeit deine Grundlagenausdauer auf tiefem Pulsniveau trainiert hast. "

Bezüglich "Haben Profiathleten vielleicht ne leicht bessere Grundlagenausdauer als der Normalbürger, aber viel mehr dann auch nicht (ja, das kann man aufgrund VO2max Messungen sehr genau sagen)."
Der Vo2 Max ist großteils genetisch vorgegeben, nur zum Teil trainierbar. Somit nicht wirklich relevant als Erklärung. 

und "DOCH die Fasertypen wandeln sich um, hab ich oben schon geschrieben! Vor allem die Umwandlung von schnellen zu langsamen Fasern aufgrund von Ausdauertraining ist inzwischen gut dokumentiert! Klar passiert das nicht nach der ersten Grundlageneinheit, aber ja…mach halt was du willst.

Falsch! Der begriff ist die selektive Hypertrophie, wenn du eher Ausdauer trainierst, trainiert es eher die ST-Fasern und bei Kraft und Sprintsportarten die FT-Fasern. Die Verteilung der zwei Typen ist genetisch determiniert, es gibt keine Umwandlung (bis auf die Fasern von Intermediär-Typ, die kann man in gewisser Weise in die eine oder andere Richtung trainieren)! Alle Weltklassesprinter haben zum Beispiel einen genetisch bedingt hohen FT-Faseranteil.

@Noox. So ist es auch. Nennt sich VO²max, die maximale Transportkapazität des Sauerstoffs aus der Atemluft in die Muskulatur.

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Ja du hast recht - 1 h hat nichts mit Grundlage zu tun. Ich bin dann auch in der zweiten Hälfte vom Winter immer mehr in Richtung Intervalle gegangen. Was ich so arg finde: Puls 120 - 140 am Ergometer finde ich für eine Stunde ziemlich zach. Umgekehrt, wenn ich draußen am Bike sitze (auch auf der Straße), dann muss ich mich immer extrem zusammenreißen, dass ich mit dem Puls unter 150 bleibe. Also eigentlich würde ich viel lieber so 150-165 Puls fahren... für 1,5 bis 2h. Wobei ich grad die letzten Jahre - heuer ganz besonders - gemerkt habe, dass mein Puls nimmer wirklich raufgeht. Vor ca. 5 Jahren noch bis 195.. Jetzt mit 38 ist 180 schon ziemlich Grenze.


 Ja, die Maximale HF verändert sich im Lebensverlauf. Es gibt ne Faustformel (die nach meiner Erfahrung nicht all zu oft stimmt) bei der man 220-Lebensalter rechnet fürs Maximum. Die Herzfrequenz wird leider noch von vielen weiteren Faktoren beeinflusst, als nur von der körperlichen Belastung. Als Trainingssteuerung eignet er sich abertrotzdem ganz gut, bei kürzeren Intervallen arbeitet man aber besser mit Wattmessung oder Erfahrung bzw. Gefühl. Training an der Schwelle ist hart und man muss sich etwas daran gewöhnen. Erstrecht auf dem Ergometer oder auf der Rolle, wo man keinerlei äussere Motivation hat ist das schwierig.




> Hab ja auch gelesen, dass man mit GA-Training die Sauerstoff-Aufnahme des Bluts verbessert. Wenn ja, wäre das schon eine wichtige Sache, oder? Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass ich mit dem Atmen nicht zusammenkomme.


 Die Atmung ist bei gesunden Sportlern nie der Leistungslimitierende Faktor. Ausserdem wird die Atemfrequenz über das Kohlendioxyd, das abgeatmet wird gesteuert und nicht über den Sauerstoff.
Du hast schon recht, dass sich mit GA-Training die Sauerstoffaufnahme des Körpers verbessern lässt. Mehr Sauerstoffaufnahme verbessert aber wie der Name schon sagt hauptsächlich die AEROBE Leistungsfähigkeit. Downhill (zumindest unter Rennbedingungen) findet aber im ANAEROBEN Leistungsbereich statt. Bei diesen hohen Intensitäten braucht der Organismus in kurzer Zeit (wenige Minuten) soo viel Energie, dass der vergleichsweise langsame AEROBE Stoffwechsel nur eine ganz kleine Rolle spielt.





> Momentan ist mein Defizit, dass ich z.B. auf einer 10-12-Minuten-Enduro-Etappe mit 3-4 Minuten flach oder leichte Anstiegen zuwenig auf Vollgas gehen kann. 10-12 Minuten bergab halte ich ganz gut durch. Eine Minute Vollgas geht auch ganz gut. Beim Reschen-Enduro habe ich auf 2 Etappen jeweils 30 Sekunden auf einen schnellen Freund bei den flachen Abschnitten verloren. Und dabei hätten mir nur 30 Sekuden (bei über 30 Minuten) auf's Master-Podium gefehlt. Da möchte ich mich also noch verbessern.


Auf Vollgas wirst 3-4 Minuten eh nie durchhalten, aber schneller (mehr Watt bei gleicher HF) auf 3-4 Minuten Anstiegen kannst garantiert werden. Einfach entsprechende Intervallängen maximal trainieren. Bei ner Tour immermal wieder 3-4 minütige Belastungsspitzen, z.b. an Rampen die sich dafür anbieten

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Dieses "Halbwissen" entstammt großteils meiner universitären Ausbildung . Ich kann auch meine Aussagen belegen, wie sieht es bei dir aus?


 Dann sind wir wohl Kollegen, ich hab nen M Sc in Health and Exercise Sciences.



> Irgendwie ist dir auf die Sache mit dem Glykogenspeicher wohl nichts mehr eingefallen?


 Hahaha, ich mag deine Art einfach! Ich hab‘ erst jetzt nach erneutem durchforsten deiner Beiträge gesehen was Du damit meinst, weil deine Frage zu den Glykogenspeichern in meinem Zitat war (bei Post#59). Ich kopiere der Übersicht halber den Textteil nochmal hier rein, dann haben alle was davon  :Wink: 



> Ok, also wie erklärst du dann die Ermüdung? Deiner meiner Meinung nach ist der Glykogenspeicher schuld? Nach einem 3-5 min. Lauf und obwohl er locker 1h (beim wenig Trainierten) hält.?


 Nein, sich leerende Glykogenspeicher sind nicht alleine schuld an der zunehmenden Ermüdung, aber im Verlauf an einem harten Trainingstag spielen die schon auch ne Rolle. Der hauptsächliche Einfluss an der Ermüdung nach ein paar Abfahrten im DH ist in meinen Augen im Kraftbereich zu suchen und somit muskulärer Natur. Bei diesen hohen Belastungen werden immer auch feine Strukturen im Muskel verletzt bzw. zerstört. Das spührt man meist in den nächsten Tagen und wird wohl jeder nachvollziehen können. Bei nem Krafttraining wirst du ja auch müde, obwohl du überhaupt keine aerobe Belastung hast (ausser beim warm up).




> Vielleicht etwas hab ich mich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. GA ist da Fundament, auch für Schwellentraining.


 Warum sollte das so sein? Für einen Ausdauerathleten macht das vielleicht noch von dem her Sinn, als dass diese ihren Fettstoffwechsel trainieren wollen. Ausserdem ist es für sie Sinnvoll in der Periodisierung des Trainings über den Saisonverlauf zuerst die GA zu verbessern, weil man die GA viel länger konservieren kann. Ansonsten fällt mir kein Grund ein, warum man nicht auch intensiver trainieren sollte ohne gut ausgebildete GA.



> Außerdem ist die Anaerobe Schwelle durch Herzkreislauftraining veränderbar.


 Ja, einverstanden. 



> Wenn ich meine Sauerstoffaufnahmen und mein HMV steigern will und insgesamt meine Leistungsfähigkeit in allen Pulsbereichen, brauch ich GA-Training


 Wenn du das rot markierte weglässt, dann stimmts. Mit dem roten stimmts halt nicht wirklich, ansonsten gäbe es ja unseren Berufsstand gar nicht, weil einfach jeder Sportler Grundlagenausdauer trainieren könnte und gut is. 

Zusammengefasst ist es soo einfach: Wenn du bei tiefen Intensitäten trainierst, verbesserst Du deine Leistung bei tiefen Intensitäten. Wenn du bei hohen Intensitäten trainierst, verbesserst Du deine Leistung bei hohen Intensitäten. Und wenn Du bei den jeweiligen Trainings jeweils ans Limit deiner aktuellen Leistungsfähigkeit gehst, setzt du einen Trainingsreiz und dein Körper „versucht das nächste mal, wenn so ne Belastung kommt besser darauf vorbereitet zu sein“.



> www.lauftipps.ch/laufsport/sc...wellentraining
> "Ein Training an der anaeroben Schwelle ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du schon längere Zeit deine Grundlagenausdauer auf tiefem Pulsniveau trainiert hast. "


 Ich habe mir kurz den gesamten Artikel durchgelesen und naja… Ich halte ihn für Lückenhaft, überholt und vor allem zielt er auf Ausdauersportler ab. Für einen Anfänger ist es in der Praxis gar nicht so einfach im Grundlagenbereich zu trainieren, weil die Herzfrequenz am Anfang schon bei leichtem joggen oberhalb der GA-Bereiche liegt. Auf jeden Fall ist mir keine Studie bekannt, die nachweist, dass man für Schwellentraining ein bestimmtes GA-Niveau haben muss. Falls Du mit „Belegen deiner Aussagen“ solche Quellen meintest, kann ich leider nur schmunzeln… sorry. 




> Bezüglich "Haben Profiathleten vielleicht ne leicht bessere Grundlagenausdauer als der Normalbürger, aber viel mehr dann auch nicht (ja, das kann man aufgrund VO2max Messungen sehr genau sagen)."
> Der Vo2 Max ist großteils genetisch vorgegeben, nur zum Teil trainierbar. Somit nicht wirklich relevant als Erklärung.


 Doch das ist als Erklärung sehr relevant! Wenn das Profiathleten sind, dann wären die mit ihrer genetischen Veranlagung nie auf diesem Level erfolgreich, würde die VO2Max so eine grosse Rolle spielen. Logisch oder? Einfach mal selbst einen Moment überlegen, bevor Du den Mund so voll nimmst…




> Falsch! Der begriff ist die selektive Hypertrophie, wenn du eher Ausdauer trainierst, trainiert es eher die ST-Fasern und bei Kraft und Sprintsportarten die FT-Fasern. Die Verteilung der zwei Typen ist genetisch determiniert, es gibt keine Umwandlung (bis auf die Fasern von Intermediär-Typ, die kann man in gewisser Weise in die eine oder andere Richtung trainieren)! Alle Weltklassesprinter haben zum Beispiel einen genetisch bedingt hohen FT-Faseranteil.


 Da ist es wieder das Halbwissen… Es ist für mich kaum zu glauben mit welcher Dreistigkeit Du mir hier in kompletter Ignoranz bekannter Fakten wiederholt vorwirfst Falschaussagen zu machen!
Um die Diskussion darüber endlich zu beenden: Hier ein Zitat aus dem Buch „Sportmedizin: Grundlagen für körperliche Aktivität, Training und Präventivmedizin“ von Hollmann & Strüder, 5. Auflage auf Seite 250: „Auf zwei Wegen können die kontraktilen Eigenschaften des Muskels durch Training verändert werden. Der eine betrifft eine Faserumwandlung (!!!), der andere eine selektive Hypertrophie einer Faserart.“
Wenn Du’s noch genauer brauchst, dann schau dir mal folgender Übersichtsartikel an: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11449884

----------


## mankra

@MarokPhoto:
Du magst vielleicht der Sheldon Cooper des Sportmedizin sein und selbst, wenn Ihr es bis auf Zellebene ausdiskutiert, wie die Energiebereitstellung im Detail funktioniert, liegst Du insofern falsch, da Du, ähnlich die TV-Vorlage, scheinbar 0 Praxiswissen zu den Anforderungen im DH Bereich besitzt. 

DH beinhaltet mehr als nur 2 kurze 2-3min Runs.

Im Gegensatz zu den von Dir eingebrachten Schifahrern, welche nur wenige Fahrten pro Tag absolvieren, schaut der typische Bikeparktag hier anders aus. Da wird 1-2h angefahren, dann übern Tag verteilt 10, 15x abgefahren und wieder 1-2h heimgefahren. Eventuell am nächsten Tag nochmal.
Diese Fahrten werden nur selten mit der Stopuhr am pers. Limit gefahren, sondern mit "Flow" und großteils im GA2/EB1.
Um übern Tag halbwegs im grünen Bereich drüberzukommen, ist ein GA Training auch im DH Bereich sinnvoll.

----------


## MarookPhoto

> @MarokPhoto:
> Du magst vielleicht der Sheldon Cooper des Sportmedizin sein und selbst, wenn Ihr es bis auf Zellebene ausdiskutiert, wie die Energiebereitstellung im Detail funktioniert, liegst Du insofern falsch, da Du, ähnlich die TV-Vorlage, scheinbar 0 Praxiswissen zu den Anforderungen im DH Bereich besitzt. 
> 
> DH beinhaltet mehr als nur 2 kurze 2-3min Runs.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den von Dir eingebrachten Schifahrern, welche nur wenige Fahrten pro Tag absolvieren, schaut der typische Bikeparktag hier anders aus. Da wird 1-2h angefahren, dann übern Tag verteilt 10, 15x abgefahren und wieder 1-2h heimgefahren. Eventuell am nächsten Tag nochmal.
> Diese Fahrten werden nur selten mit der Stopuhr am pers. Limit gefahren, sondern mit "Flow" und großteils im GA2/EB1.
> Um übern Tag halbwegs im grünen Bereich drüberzukommen, ist ein GA Training auch im DH Bereich sinnvoll.


Ihr seid mir ja ein komischer Haufen hier...denkst du wirklich, dass die Skiathleten 2-3 kurze Abfahrten machen und der Rest des Tages im Restaurant sitzen? Den Bikeparktag den du beschreibst lässt sich so ziemlich 1:1 mit nem Skifahrtag eines Hobbyfahrers vergleichen. Lass uns doch dein Beispiel mal grosszügig rechnen: 15 Abfahrten x 8 Minuten Fahrzeit (ohne Pausen) ergeben 120min. Belastungszeit pro Tag mit jeweils praktisch vollständig erholenden Pausen (anstehen am Lift, Liftfahrt etc.) dazwischen. Und dafür willst du GA trainieren? Damit erhältst du dir maximal deine Form im GA Bereich bis zur nächsten Saison.

----------


## mankra

Was reden die im Radio für einen Blödsinn: Ein Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn...................da fahren doch hunderte Geisterfahrer......

Was ist Deine Intention, hier bei dem komischen Haufen Deine Zeit zu investieren?

Um sich wirklich zu erholen, braucht man dementsprechende "Kondi", sonst leidet die Konzentration und Leistungsfähigkeit, weit vor der 15. Abfahrt.

Eigentlich sollte man von einem ausgebildeten Mediziner mehr als dummes Schwarz/Weiß Denken erwarten zu können.
Nur weil aktuell wiedermal das Intervalltraining populärer ist, heißt dies noch lange nicht, daß auf GA verzichtet werden soll.

----------


## MarookPhoto

Meine Intention war, mein Wissen bei Euch zu teilen und Licht in veraltete Trainingsmythen zu geben. In den Foren die ich sonst kenne läuft das so. Wenn ich jeweils ne Frage stelle freue ich mich immer über Leute die vom Fach sind und ihre Aussagen etwas ausführlicher begründen, so dass man das auch nachvollziehen kann. Hier scheints etwas anders zu laufen.

Schon interessant wie weit Eindrücke auseinander gehen... ich war der Überzeugung, dass man mir eben gerade nicht "dummes schwarz-weiss Denken" vorwerfen kann, vor allem weil ich alle meine Aussagen begründet und falls das nicht reichte sogar mit stichhaltigen Quellen belegt habe. Keine Ahnung warum ihr euch so ans Bein gepisst fühlt...

Aber hast recht, aus der jetzigen Sicht wars ne blöde Idee meine Zeit hier zu investieren!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Ohne jetzt wieder groß alles aufzugreifen und wieder alles durchzukauen, laß ich das jetzt, weils es sehr mühsam ist. Die ganze Diskussion ist hier leider sehr ausgeartet und vielleicht sind gewisse Dinge durcheinander geworfen worden und auch durch die Natur der Dinge, als in einem virtuellen Forum mißverstanden worden. Lieber MarookPhoto, im Prinzip wäre es mal einfach besser gewesen, dich mal hier etwas bekannt zu machen, ohne hier gleich "ketzerisch" reinzuballern. Gerade als Mann vom Fach sind dann pauschale Aussagen, wie "GA-Training machen langsam" doch nicht wirklich richtig und auch nicht zielführend. Ok, es mag eine, trotzdem umstrittene Umwandlung, von FT in ST-Fasern geben, doch wann passiert das? ist das für den Hobbysportler praktisch relevant, oder passiert diese wohl erst beim jahrelang trainierten Profi, der seine Ressourcen, hinsichtlich selektiver Hypertrophie ausgeschöpft hat. usw. 
Auch entspricht der Alltag eines Hobby-Dhlers vielleicht nicht der des eines Profis, somit ist auch die Belastung eine andere. 
Der Hobbysportler möchte, wie Mankra es gesagt hat, doch nur gut durch den Dh-Tag kommen, ohne daß er vor lauter Übersäuerung den Berufsalltag nicht mehr übersteht? Gerade ein du hättest hier doch vorher mal die Ziele eruieren müssen, ohne gleich im Blindschuß dein Wissen preis zu geben oder?

----------


## georg

Lieber MarookPhoto,

in jeden Forum wirst du auf eine unqualifizierte, unbegründete, unspezifische und unrichtige Aussage die praktisch alle die sich in dem Thema auskennen vor den Kopf stoßen muß, dieselbe Antwort bekommen wie auch hier:

Schmarrn.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren wird das hier aber begründet, du wirst auch nicht persönlich niedergemacht und beschimpft, sondern zuerst einmal als Unwissender behandelt, der sich etwas zu weit rausgelehnt hat.

Wie Wyatt_Erb schon geschrieben hat: Wenn du eine Ansicht mit uns teilen willst, dann wäre es besser zuerst einmal dich vorzustellen und dann deine Ansicht in einer Art die einer sachlichen Diskussion dienlich und würdig ist, auszubreiten. Hier schreiben unter anderem auch Leute die sich in den Themen wirklich auskennen.

Schade, dass du das so angegangen bist und schade, dass du weder die nötige Selbstreflexion als auch den Mut aufbringst das nachzuvollziehen, zu überdenken und dann etwas daraus, zB einen Neustart, zu machen.

Ganz liebe Grüße.

----------


## willi

Da gebe ich georg voll recht.

Es ist sicher interressant das sich hier Leute gedanken machen, die sich im bereich Spitzensport bewegen, aber da es sich im Thread um Grundlagenausdauer handelt, sind für mich(Hobbysportler) z.B. solche Microstrukturen komplett uninteressant. 

Hier sollte es darum gehen, die Grundkondition zu verbessern, und die letzten Diskussionen gehören in einen eigenen Thread.


Da ihr( Wyatt_Erb und MarookPhoto) sicher einiges darüber versteht, wären Tipps zu Grundlagen hier besser aufgehoben.

Lg

----------


## q_FTS_p

Also ich finde die Diskussion schon sehr interessant und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr beide zu einem - für euch beide - zufriedenstellenden Ende der Diskussion findet.

Für mich war die Aussage von MarookPhoto schon schlüssig:
"Zusammengefasst ist es soo einfach: Wenn du bei tiefen Intensitäten trainierst, verbesserst Du deine Leistung bei tiefen Intensitäten. Wenn du bei hohen Intensitäten trainierst, verbesserst Du deine Leistung bei hohen Intensitäten. Und wenn Du bei den jeweiligen Trainings jeweils ans Limit deiner aktuellen Leistungsfähigkeit gehst, setzt du einen Trainingsreiz und dein Körper 'versucht das nächste mal, wenn so ne Belastung kommt besser darauf vorbereitet zu sein'."

Klingt zwar nicht so naturwissenschaftlich, owa des is ma wurscht. Ich für meinen Teil trainiere unter der Bikeparksaison nicht. Heuer hab ich doch so einige Bikeparktage zambracht (~50) und bin über meine derzeitige konditionelle Verfassung schon sehr zufrieden. 8 Minuten Abfahrten ohne wirkliche Entlastungsphasen gehen relativ locker, ohne Armpump. Am Anfang der Saison hab ich bei 4 Minuten DH (Semmering DH) schon gut zu tun ghabt, dass ich halbwegs runter komm.

Mein persönlicher Schluss ist, dass das GA Training nicht notwendig ist, um eine brauchbare Kondi zustande zu bringen; dass GA dabei sogar hinderlich ist will ich aber keinesfalls behaupten.

----------


## mankra

> Und wenn Du bei den jeweiligen Trainings jeweils ans Limit deiner aktuellen Leistungsfähigkeit gehst, setzt du einen Trainingsreiz und dein Körper 'versucht das nächste mal, wenn so ne Belastung kommt besser darauf vorbereitet zu sein'."


Das machst nur paarmal, dann hast Dich selbst abgeschossen und brauchst paar Wochen, um wieder auf Leistung zu kommen.
Sebst Profi MA-Läufer, die jede Woche mehr als 200km laufen, brauchen mehrere Wochen nach Wettkampf von nur 2h um sich wieder regeneriert zu haben.

Training im Max. Bereich belastet den Organismus sehr stark, mußte ich heuer auch wieder erfahren. Ein Berglauf bei meiner Hausstrecke mit dem Versuch, neue Bestzeit aufzustellen hat mich ganz schön zurückgeworfen.

Normalerweise geht man deshalb nur bis ca. 95%.

Und wie oben schon geschrieben, beim MTB ist weniger das Problem, in hohe Pulsbereiche zu kommen, als ne gute Basis per GA1 und GA2 Training aufzubauen.

----------


## FLo33

Ich muss da jetzt auch einmal was Unqualifiziertes reinhauen.

Ich hab mir voriges Jahr im Winter mein Traum-Rennrad aufgebaut und bin in den letzten beiden Jahren entsprechend mehr am Renner gesessen, als am Bike. Meine Pulswerte haben sich drastisch verringert, bei allen kurzen Runden am Bike, die ich regelmässiog fahre, bin ich mit bis zu 15 Schlägen niedriger unterwegs. Danken kann ichs 1500 km GA-Training im Frühjahr.

ABER

ich kann nicht mehr, so wie vor 3 Jahren noch, 45 min über meiner Schwelle fahren, und die liegt bei 174. Das war laut meinen Protokollen meines Bikecomputers regelmässig der Fall, ich bin auch am Rennrad irre lange im roten Bereich gewesen. Ganz einfach, weil ich fast immer nur in dem Bereich unterwegs war. Jetzt geht mir in dem Bereich recht schnell die Kraft aus, bzw. bekomm ich Krämpfe. Mein Maximalpuls liegt aber immer noch bei 200.

Manfred, deine Aussage mit dem üblichen Pulsbereich bei einem Bikeparktag kann ich leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hba schon vor 10 Jahren mitn Roli öfter meinen Polar X-Trainer den ganzen Tag oben gehabt, die Pulswerte waren dermassen hoch, das ich es selber kaum glauben konnte. 185-187 war Durchschnitt! Von dem her hat unser neuer Freund schon recht, im DH is nix mit GA 1/2.

Das ganze deckt sich mit den Aussagen eines Freundes, der Sportwissenschaftler, beruflich Regenerationstrainer in der Bundesliga und selbst mehr Rad gefahren ist, als viele hier herinnen zusammen. Er hat unter anderem die Tour d'Afrique mit der schnellsten Gesamtzeit beendet (Rennen Kairo-Kapstadt, 100 Etappen, 12.000 km) und die Extrem bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy mehrmals beendet. Er meint, für das übliche Radfahren und vor allem DH, sei GA komplett überschätzt und zeilgerichtetes Training wesentlich effizienter.

Und Erwin, bei aller Freundschaft, Sportmediziner bist auch keiner.  :Big Grin: 


Also, cool down everybody. Es klingt hier schon fast nach Religion  :Evil:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Wieder dasselbe Problem mit Auslegungen usw. Ich niemals behauptet, daß NUR GA traniert werden soll. Für mich isses aber die Grundlage, natürlich am auch im oberen Pulsbereich zu trainiern. Wie soll ein z.B. ein Anfänger die hohen Belastungen verdauen, die das entsprechende Training fürs DH mit sich bringt? Natürlich muss ich auch im oberen Bereich trainien, auch klar. Auch sind Rennradfahre und Biken wohl zwei paar Schuhe, was die Pulsbelastung anbelangt. Und letztendlich ist wieder die Frage: was ist mein Ziel? Auch wenn GA-Training (wobei ich da jetzt an meine ersten Sätze erinnen möchte, kein AUSSCHLIELICHES GA training). Effizienter Ok! Am Ende des Tages stellt sich die Frage: Was will ich als Hobby Sportler erreichen. Will ich mich überhaupt spezifisch für eine Sportart trainieren. oder hab ich doch den Wunsch wie ein Profi zu trainieren? Die Frage ist nämlich untergegangen...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sorry wenn ich jetzt etwas böse formuliere, aber hier wird etwas zu viel geistig onaniert.

Ich hab damals ohne jegliche Vorbereitung mit DH angefangen. Bin nur so ca. 1 mal die Woche eine kleine XC Tour gemacht.
Hab mich auch nicht weiter ums Training gekümmert und bin einfach gefahren. Mit dem Ergebnis das sich meine Kondition quer durch alle Bereiche merklich verbessert hat.

Im Winter gings dann ins Studio, nachdem ich mich nicht mit dem Thema wie Trainingsplan usw. nicht auseinandersetzten wollte. Im Verlauf des Trainings hab ich dann die Ausdauer auf reines Intervalltraining mit steigender Grundlast umgestellt und mich damit um einiges besser gefühlt.
Anfang der Saison hat sich der Pulsbereich sehr nach unten geschraubt, ca. 15 Schläge odersogar mehr. Der Hausberg 5km mit 500hm ging auch gleich auf Anhieb 3min schneller. Der erste Park Tag ging dann auch sehr cremig runter.

Wobei dort die Stärkung der Beinmuskulatur sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat.

Also GA hab ich nie wirklich trainiert und schon garnicht Stunden lang. Mein Intervall dauert meist 35min. Mit je nach Fitness 5min. Normal und dann 2 - 3,5min Volllast, so das auch der Puls ans Maximum kommt und das 3 mal die Woche reicht.

Als Hoppyfahrer sind die hier diskutierten Trainingsmethoden und Ziele eher irrelevant. Es ist zwar durchaus interessant zu lesen, aber es wird sich doch sehr auf ein schwarz/weiß Denken versteift und das von beiden Seiten  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

> ich kann nicht mehr, so wie vor 3 Jahren noch, 45 min über meiner Schwelle fahren, und die liegt bei 174.:


Kann sich gesenkt haben. Bei mir auch der Fall, ging bei höherer Wattleistung nach unten.
Sportarzt (Lindschinger auf der Lahö) meinte, daß die Auswurfleistung sich verbessert hat, ist normal.
D.h. die Leistung von früher bekommst jetzt wahrscheinlich auch locker auf die Pedale, und wenns es drauf auslegst, innerhalb kurzer Zeit auch über Deine früheren Max. Leistungen.

187 Durchschnittspuls......hatte ich höchstens bei Rennen, net wenn ich z.B. den ganzen TAg in Maribor verbringe. 
Da blieb es unter 170 (schaffte bis vor 2-3 Jahren auch noch 200).

Ist der Unterschied, fährt man auf Zeit oder auf Flow.

Aber wie auch immer, somit hat man bei den Biketagen eh schon viel Zeit im oberen Pulsbereich. 
Da muß man, wenn man regelmäßig fährt, nicht auch noch viel Zeit in den EB legen. Ebenso der Unterschied MTB (Im Gelände und Berg, net Radlweg, eh klar) und RR. RR ist optimal für lange GA Einheiten, MTB ist eher das Problem, den Puls unten zu lassen. Wenn man regelmäßig MTB Touren fährt, ist der obere Bereich eh schön abgedeckt.

----------


## georg

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass sinnerfassendes Lesen aus der Mode gekommen ist.  :Wink: 

Nochmals als Zusammenfassung für die Eiligen: Es wurde von einem der später anderen vorgeworfen hat undifferenzierte Behauptungen loszulassen, undifferenziert behauptet dass GA Training im Downhill nicht notwendig ist. Wyatt_Earb hat dazu das einzige Richtige gesagt, nämlich Schmaaarn. GA ist als Grundlage sehr wohl notwendig. Es kommt doch bitte keiner auf die Idee von 0 weg Schnellkraft bzw Maximalbelastungen zu trainieren, dass muß das Herz-Kreislaufsystem erst einmal sinnvoll wegstecken können.
Aber natürlich kann man mit zu viel, falschen GA bereits Erreichtes wieder eliminieren. Klar. Dh. die Diskussion sollte sich eher um wann, wie viel etc GA. Aber das bedingt konkrete Trainingspläne, Aussagen und Wissen und als die Diskussion so weit war hat sich der gewisse User beleidigt verzogen.

Geitiges Onanieren ist total wichtig. Wer das nicht macht bzw. machen läßt, ist die entscheidenden Sekunden hinten nach. Wenn die Menschheit nicht geistig onanieren könnte wären wir nicht am Mond gewesen, würde wir noch von Bäumen scheißen und es würde nur jedes 5te Kind den 10ten Geburtstag erleben. Also ist das geistige onanieren ist echt voll wichtig. Natürlich ist für 99,9% der User hier regelmäßig fahren gehen das beste Training überhaupt. Die restlichen 0,1% stehen aber an - es geht nichts weiter. Die müssen sich was überlegen.

Also Peace, Hello and Happines und weiter onanieren. Also geistig. Dabei das Biken nicht vergessen.

 :Mr Purple:

----------


## noox

Im Prinzip können wir ja nur alle das wiedergeben, was wir so gelesen haben und was wir an uns selbst beobachten. Selbst die, die in diesem Bereich eine Ausbildung haben, haben auch nicht selbst Studien-Reihen gemacht (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus), sondern beziehen ihr Wissen bzw. ihre Meinung auch nur von dem was sie gelernt und gelesen haben (was natürlich sehr viel mehr ist, als das was wir anderen  diesbezüglich wissen).


Meine Laien-Meinung bzw. -Interpretation:

Ich glaube nicht, dass in dem Leistungs-Bereich, den die meisten von uns betrifft, eine Verlangsamung durch Grundlagen-Ausdauer ein Problem ist. Ich bin auch immer wieder mit Leuten unterwegs, die wirklich gute Downhiller sind. Und die haben alle auch eine sehr gute Ausdauerleistung. Es gibt natürlich ein paar Ausnahmetalente und auch bei jüngeren Fahrern mag es auch öfters sein, dass sie schnell sind, ohne guter Ausdauerleistung. Aber die meisten haben doch auch eine sehr gute Ausdauerleistung.

Umgekehrt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man bei fehlender Möglichkeit (z.B. Zeitmangel) lieber intensivere Einheiten trainiert, als zu wenige oder zu kurze Ausdauer-Einheiten. 

Ich glaub aber auch, dass man beim Biken so oder so viel zu schnell in hohe Pulsbereiche kommt. Wenn man also die Möglichkeit und die Zeit (im Winter oder in der Vorsaison) hat, sollte GA-Training sicher eine gute Sache sein.

PS: Ich hatte auch immer ziemlich hohe Pulswerte beim Downhill-Fahren. Vor einigen Jahren beim letzten Downhill am Semmering hatte ich beim Rennlauf 189 Schnitt.  Mittlerweilen komme ich ja kaum mehr über 180. Bei Enduro-Rennen heuer war ich bei den Stages mit 170 bis knapp über 180 unterwegs. An einem "Bikepark Tag" in Wagrain mit 16 Runs (die meisten Nonstop) war ich immer zwischen 160 bis knapp unter 180.

----------


## mankra

> Im Prinzip können wir ja nur alle das wiedergeben, was wir so gelesen haben


Da fängt das große Problem an:
Zu jeder Studie findest auch Gegenstudien an. Es gibt soviele Faktoren beim menschlichen Stoffwechsel, wahrscheinlich tw. noch unbekannte, welche in Wechselwirkung miteinander stehen.
Viele machen den Fehler, etwas zu lesen, wo 1-2 Faktoren untersucht werden und glauben, dadurch das Ganze zu verstehen.
2. Problem, Studien sind oft so ausgelegt, daß das gewünschte Ergebnis auch sicher rauskommt.

Willst mit einer Studie beweisen, daß 3x in der Woche 20min Sport reicht: Nimm als Testpersonen untrainierte Büromenschen.......
Schon steht in den Zeitschriften und Internet: Mehr als 20min Sport ist nicht notwendig.....

Es ist ein recht komplexes Thema, wo es nicht so einfach ist, den Durchblick zu bewahren. Weiters steht recht viel Kohle dahinter und dementsprechend werden die Berichte auch ausgerichtet und tw. kann man sogar von manipuliert reden.

----------


## MarookPhoto

Ich habe mir meine vergangenen Posts nochmal durchgelesen. Ich bin darin teilweise auf die persönliche Schiene abgedriftet, wofür ich mich entschuldigen möchte! Sorry Jungs, ich bin wahnsinnig allergisch darauf, wenn ich öffentlich als Lügner oder zumindest Dummschwätzer bezeichnet werde, wenn ich mir sicher bin Recht zu haben. Ich habe mir für meine Posts jeweils wirklich Mühe gegeben, dass ich Zusammenhänge möglichst einfach erkläre und vor allem, dass ich keine Unwahrheiten verbreite, vieles habe ich sicherheitshalber nochmal nachgelesen. Inhaltlich stehe ich nach wie vor zu jeder Aussage und ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass sie nach neusten Erkenntnissen richtig sind.
Ich bin übrigens nicht Sportmediziner, sondern Sportwissenschaftler und fahre selbst seit Jahren Enduro, Dirtjump und etwas DH. Ich arbeite momentan gerade als Zivi an einem Universitären Institut im Bereich Trainingswissenschaften (deshalb habe ich auch etwas mehr Zeit, um mich mit Euch im Internet zu streiten  :Wink: .
In der heutigen Kaffeepause haben 8 Sportwissenschaftler (darunter auch promovierte und habilitierte Forscher) über dieses von mir eingebrachte Thema diskutiert. Niemand hat mir widersprochen. Von den Praktikern wurde lediglich angemerkt, dass in der Trainingsalltag tlw. auch bei Athleten anaerober geprägter Sportarten (wie z.b. DH eine ist) noch GA Training gemacht wird. Fazit der Diskussion war: Es wird zwar tlw. noch gemacht, aber einfach deshalb weil man es „immer so gemacht hat“. Eine schlüssige Begründung aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht dafür gibt’s nicht.

Ich bin froh, dass inzwischen ein paar Beiträge hier eingegangen sind von Usern, welche etwas offener für meine Ideen sind und diese mit ihren selbst gemachten Erfahrungen bestätigen.




> Lieber MarookPhoto,
> 
> in jeden Forum wirst du auf eine unqualifizierte, unbegründete, unspezifische und unrichtige Aussage die praktisch alle die sich in dem Thema auskennen vor den Kopf stoßen muß, dieselbe Antwort bekommen wie auch hier:
> 
> Schmarrn.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren wird das hier aber begründet, du wirst auch nicht persönlich niedergemacht und beschimpft, sondern zuerst einmal als Unwissender behandelt, der sich etwas zu weit rausgelehnt hat.


Lieber Georg. Ich habe wirklich gesucht in meinen Posts und weder unqualifizierte, unspezifische oder unrichtige Aussagen gefunden. Ausserdem habe ich doch alles ausführlich begründet, sogar mit Beispielen vergleichbarer Sportarten und tlw. der physiologische Hintergrund etwas ausgeleuchtet? Kannst Du mir kurz konkret nennen, wo ich undifferenziert, unqualifiziert, unbegründet war? Dann versuche ich das gerne noch nachzureichen.




> 2. Problem, Studien sind oft so ausgelegt, daß das gewünschte Ergebnis auch sicher rauskommt.
> 
> Willst mit einer Studie beweisen, daß 3x in der Woche 20min Sport reicht: Nimm als Testpersonen untrainierte Büromenschen.......
> Schon steht in den Zeitschriften und Internet: Mehr als 20min Sport ist nicht notwendig.....
> 
> Es ist ein recht komplexes Thema, wo es nicht so einfach ist, den Durchblick zu bewahren. Weiters steht recht viel Kohle dahinter und dementsprechend werden die Berichte auch ausgerichtet und tw. kann man sogar von manipuliert reden.


Man muss halt einfach wissen, mit welchen Quellen man arbeiten kann…In Zeiten wo jeder ne Homepage mit Inhalten ins Internet stellen kann ist dies umso wichtiger!
Ich habe rund drei Jahre in der sportwissenschaftlichen Forschung gearbeitet und kann Dir leider nur wiedersprechen. Natürlich gibt es diesen grenzwissenschaftlichen Bereich, wo irgendwelche Sportprojekte als Studien verkauft und als Marketinginstrumente von der Sportindustrie genutzt werden (tlw. sogar in Auftrag gegeben werden). Die „richtige“ Forschung funktioniert etwas anders. Da haben nur Erkenntnisse Gewicht, die in sogenannten „Peer-Reviewed-Journals“ publiziert wurden. Das sind Zeitschriften, welche ihre Beträge von mehreren internationalen Experten aus den jeweiligen Forschungsrichtungen beurteilen lassen. Das ist ne ganz harte Selektion, da wird um jedes diskutable Detail gestritten bevor eine Arbeit publiziert wird. Innerhalb dieser Fachzeitschriften gibt es ein weiteres Ranking, je nachdem wie oft die darin publizierten Artikel in anderen Forschungsarbeiten zitiert werden. Ausserdem müssen Sponsoren der Untersuchung offen gelegt werden. Was du hier schreibst ist die landläufige Meinung und ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden ernsthaften Wissenschaftler. Hier ist nämlich entgegen deiner Aussage sehr wenig Geld vorhanden, absolute Topcracks arbeiten ein unglaubliches Pensum für einen Lohn, für den Leute aus der Industrie nicht mehr als ein müdes Lächeln übrig hätten.

----------


## MarookPhoto

> Lieber MarookPhoto, im Prinzip wäre es mal einfach besser gewesen, dich mal hier etwas bekannt zu machen, ohne hier gleich "ketzerisch" reinzuballern. Gerade als Mann vom Fach sind dann pauschale Aussagen, wie "GA-Training machen langsam" doch nicht wirklich richtig und auch nicht zielführend. Ok, es mag eine, trotzdem umstrittene Umwandlung, von FT in ST-Fasern geben, doch wann passiert das? ist das für den Hobbysportler praktisch relevant, oder passiert diese wohl erst beim jahrelang trainierten Profi, der seine Ressourcen, hinsichtlich selektiver Hypertrophie ausgeschöpft hat. usw.


Ja, stimmt schon, irgendwann gings nur noch drum Recht zu haben. Allerdings hast Du ja auch bestritten, dass sich die Fasern überhaupt umwandeln und nicht, dass es nicht relevant ist für den Hobbysportler...aber egal

Mir gings drum, dass GA-Training wahnsinnig zeitintensiv ist, diese Form der Energiebereitstellung bei DH nicht vorkommt und das Training in dieser Zone im dümmsten Fall (einigermassen unklare Dosis-Wirkung) sogar langsam macht. Ich meine ich hätte das sogar so ähnlich geschrieben.




> Auch entspricht der Alltag eines Hobby-Dhlers vielleicht nicht der des eines Profis, somit ist auch die Belastung eine andere.
> Der Hobbysportler möchte, wie Mankra es gesagt hat, doch nur gut durch den Dh-Tag kommen, ohne daß er vor lauter Übersäuerung den Berufsalltag nicht mehr übersteht? Gerade ein du hättest hier doch vorher mal die Ziele eruieren müssen, ohne gleich im Blindschuß dein Wissen preis zu geben oder?


Für mich ist auf dieser Stufe der Beratung kein Unterschied zwischen Profi und Hobbyathlet für die grundlegenden Traininngsprinzipien. Ich habe bewusst keine konkreten Trainingsempfehlungen abgegeben, sondern Sportarten genannte, bei denen intensive Belastungen und vergleichbare Kraftanforderungen vorkommen. Hätte ich die Empfehlungen z.b. in Watt angegeben, dann gäbe ich dir voll und ganz recht. Das coole ist ja bei den Trainingszonen, dass sie individuell sind, das heisst der Profi ganz andere Werte hat als der Hobbyathlet. Und ich glaube hier kommen wir an den Kern unserer Meinungsverschiedenheit. Nämlich, dass die Grundlagenausdauer die Grundlage für jeden Sportler und die Basis für intensives Training darstellen soll. Dem stimme ich nicht zu, ich halte dies für einen alten Zopf! Es heisst ja auch Grundlagenausdauer weils die Grundlage der Ausdauer ist und nicht Grundlagenbelastung oder so ähnlich. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man mit weniger gut Ausdauertrainierten Leuten nicht in den oberen Intensitätszonen trainieren sollte. Ich gebe Dir dazu ein paar Beispiele aus unterschiedlichen Feldern des Sports.

1. Es gibt viele Studien aus den vergangenen Jahren, wo mit völlig untrainierten Personen ein hochintnsives Training durchgeführt wurde und dies im Vergleich zu einem GA-Training (bei einer Kontrollgruppe) bedeutend bessere Ergebnisse auf die AUSDAUERLEISTUNG zeigte.

2. Thema Fitnesscenter. Da kommen völlig untrainierte Leute in ein Center und machen Krafttraining. Die Belastung von Krafttraining ist hochintensiv, sogar wenn anfangs mit tiefen Gewichten gearbetitet wird. Energetisch ist die entstehende Belastung durchaus mit intensiven Kurzintervallen vergleichbar.

3. Man müsste Personen ohne guter Grundlagenausdauer davon abraten Fussball zu spielen, weil es dabei immerwieder zu Belastungsspitzen (Intervallen) kommt.

4. Eigene Erfahrung: Pumptracks. Ich fahre regelmässig Pumptracks mit dem Dirter. Ich bin selbst nicht wirklich Ausdauertrainiert, gerade an GA fehlt es mir gewaltig. Ein bis zwei Runden auf unserem Track bringen mich an die absolute Grenze. Ich mache das Häufig nach Feierabend, an nem Wochenende auch mal über mehrere Stunden. Ich habe kein Problem mit Übertraining oder „Übersäuerung im Berufsalltag“ o.ä.

Und jetzt kommt das tollste überhaupt. Mit dem intensiven Training verbessert sich sogar die aerobe Leistung mindestens so stark wie bei einem GA-Training, aber man muss viel weniger Trainingszeit aufwenden. Ausdauerspezialisten, die kontinuierliche, mehrstündige Belastungen ohne Pause in ihren Wettkämpfen haben, müssen leider trotzdem noch nen Haufen GA-Einheiten fahren, um ihren Fettstoffwechsel so zu trainieren, dass er möglichst viel Energie pro Zeiteinheit liefern kann. Für sie ist es entscheidend die begrenzt verfügbaren Zuckerreserven (Glykogen) im Körper zu sparen.

----------


## klamsi

> Die „richtige“ Forschung funktioniert etwas anders. Da haben nur Erkenntnisse Gewicht, die in sogenannten „Peer-Reviewed-Journals“ publiziert wurden. Das sind Zeitschriften, welche ihre Beträge von mehreren internationalen Experten aus den jeweiligen Forschungsrichtungen beurteilen lassen. Das ist ne ganz harte Selektion, da wird um jedes diskutable Detail gestritten bevor eine Arbeit publiziert wird. Innerhalb dieser Fachzeitschriften gibt es ein weiteres Ranking, je nachdem wie oft die darin publizierten Artikel in anderen Forschungsarbeiten zitiert werden.


Man sollte trotzdem auch solche Zeitschriften mit einem wachen Auge lesen (muss ma eh meistens damit mas überhaupt versteht  :Wink:  ). Denn es gibt ja auch in der Wissenschaft Autoren, Journals oder einfach Gemeinschaften von Wissenschaftlern die eine bestimmte Richtung vertreten. Vielleicht gibts das in den Naturwissenschaften nicht so stark wie in den Sozialwissenschaften aber ich denke doch, dass es auch dort vorkommt?
Jedenfalls kann über das Setting eines Experiments bzw. den gewählten statistischen Werkzeugen, bis zu einem bestimmten grad zumindest, das Ergebniss beeinflusst werden. Auch wenn das hin und wieder unabsichtlich passiert, sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein. Und mitunter kann das doch relativ gravierende folgen für die conclusio bzw. die landläufige Meinung haben, vor allem wenn die Autoren in ihrer Wortwahl bzw. der beschreibung der Ergebnisse vl. nicht so penibel sind wie sie es sein müssten.


PS: Ich find das hin und her in dem Thread übrigens super. So a diskussion is was schönes. Wenn jetzt noch jeder sei Meinung mit a paar Papers untermauert is perfekt!  :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Was mich jetzt aber wirklich noch interessieren würde: Wie Trainiere ich jetzt als Hobbysportler der wenig Zeit hat meine Grundlagenausdauer am effektivsten?  :Smile:

----------


## willi

> Was mich jetzt aber wirklich noch interessieren würde: Wie Trainiere ich jetzt als Hobbysportler der wenig Zeit hat meine Grundlagenausdauer am effektivsten?


Das ist die eigentliche Gretchenfrage :Wink: 

Und für die meisten User hier sicher am interessantesten.

----------


## bubi

...und ist GA sportspezifisch? Oder kann das durch andere Sportarten ergänzt werden?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Nochmal. Meine Meinung war niemals, NUR GA-Training auszuführen. Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob wir dasselbe meinen. Ich meine nicht, stundenlang am Ergometer im GA1 Bereich herumzugurken. Wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, daß man, wenn man von einem untrainierten ausgeht, hier ansetzen sollte. Das ganze lässt sich ja schnell steigern. Ich trainiere meine GA beim Enduro fahren und bin sicher auch eher im oberen Bereich, was den Puls betrifft. Ich denk, daß ist und bleibt, das beste Training. Zusätzlich zweimal die Woche Fitnesscenter, kombiniere Grundübungen mit funktionellen Übungen. Am Wochenende dann bis jetzt am DHler. Mehr geht sich bei mir zeitlich bzw. beruflich nicht aus, eine gewisse Regeneration brauch ich, weil ich in der Arbeit meinen Kopf benötige und ich nicht nach dem Wochenende komplett ausgepowert sein kann. Diese Kombination hat mich gefühlsmässig leistunsfähiger gemacht, früher bin ich eher auf der BMX-Bahn unterwegs gewesen, hab sehr viel anerob traininert. Aber das ist ja keine Wissenschaft, sonder nur Erfahrung. 
Wie gesagt, die Frage ist immer, was ist das Ziel? Für mich ist es nicht im DH schnell zu sein, sondern meine Sport alltagstauglich ausführen zu können und nicht an meine Leistungsgrenzen zu gehen. Viele wird es nicht anders gehen. 

Ich denke, das die Diskussion hier viel zu viel Interpretiationsfreiraum lässt, weil man bei solchen Diskussionen oft seitenweise schreiben muss, was glaub ich niemanden hier interessiert. Das mit der Faserumwandlung ist wie gesagt zum Teil umstritten, geht sie nur in eine Richtung usw. Die Gegenfrage wieder: hat es praktisch Relevanz? Wo ist die Schwelle dafür? Kommt der Körper mit seinen anderen Mechanismen ans Ziel sich die Belastung zu adaptieren? (Hypertrophie)
Als Sportwissenschaftler ja, klar. Für den Breitensportler sicher nein. Und kein Mensch kann, genauso wie die selbst geschrieben hast, wissen, ab wann diese Umwandlung der Fasern zum Tragen kommt. 
Das ganze ist der alter Streit zwischen Wissenschaftler und Praktiker, den es in alles Bereichen, eben auch in der Medizin.
Die Wissenschaftler untersuchen anhand gewisser Thesen und Erklärungsmodellen gewisse Dinge, die dann mehr oder weniger bewiesen werden. Egal was für ein Fach, Physik, Chemie egal...es sind sehr oft Modelle, ein Grundgerüst um Dinger zu erklären. Wissenschaft bewiesen ist es solange, bis es widerlegt wird. Und das gibt es noch einige Dinge, wo man noch lange nicht alles weiß, gerade auch beim Menschen...

----------


## georg

> Kannst Du mir kurz konkret nennen, wo ich undifferenziert, unqualifiziert, unbegründet war? Dann versuche ich das gerne noch nachzureichen.


 Im Ersten. Das Posting mit dem du dich hier eingeführt hast. Das war nur auf Provokation aus, das mag in anderen Foren funktionieren, hier nicht.
Aber ich habe mich offenbar in dir geirrt, meine Einschätzung war du wärst hier nur auf Anerkennung aus, hast deswegen provoziert um ein wenig zu spielen. Dafür entschuldige ich mich und danke dir dafür, dass du das berichtigt hast. edit/  :Beer:  /edit

Nun steht einer sachlichen Diskussion nichts mehr im Wege. Hier wird eben nicht gestritten.  :Wink:   :Smile: 

@topic:
ad „Peer-Reviewed-Journals“: Zufällig kenn ich mich da ein bisserl aus. Ich bin ein Fan von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten - keine Frage. So wie du es schilderst wäre es wünschenswert, aber so läuft die Praxis leider nicht. Je nach Impact Factor ist da viel Politik dabei und Studien sind meist schon ok, aber die Interpretationen teilweise haarsträubend. Aber natürlich hast du recht: So wie mankra das schreibt ist es nicht (gut so!) aber so Eitel-Wonne-Sonnenschein wie du es schilderst auch nicht. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl in der Mitte bzw. etwas außerhalb zu Gunsten der Wissenschaftlichkeit. Siehe auch klamsi.
Womit mankra leider eher recht hat ist die unwissenschaftliche Interpration der Studien die teilweise hart an der Lüge vorbeischrammen. Da sind diverse Interessengruppen dahinter, damit das rausgelesen wird was gerade in den Kram paßt. Nur ein aktuelles Beispiel: In einer amerik. Studie haben sie rausgefunden, dass Kinder die durchgeimpft sind häufiger in der Notaufnahme landen als bewußt ungeimpfte. Was wird da rausgelesen:
Impfbefürworter: Die Eltern sind verantwortungsvoiller und gehen mit den Kindern öfter ins Spital.
Impfgegner: Die Impfungen machen Kinder krank.
Beide verweisen auf dieselbe Studie die sicherlich wissenschaftlich erarbeitet wurde und stichhaltig ist aber eben nicht mehr aussagt (aussagen kann) als das geschilderte Faktum.
Der Absatz mit der Bezahlung ist leider nur zu wahr - hier werden Dissertanten und post-docs die in der (öffentlichen) Forschung bleiben wollen schamlos ausgenutzt. Löhne für die bessere Schreibkräfte nur ein müdes Lächeln haben sind an der Tagesordnung. Aber das gehört nicht hierher.

ad "Es gibt viele Studien aus den vergangenen Jahren, wo mit völlig untrainierten Personen ein hochintnsives Training durchgeführt wurde.." _citation needed_  :Wink: 

edit/
ad "Personen ohne guter Grundlagenausdauer" Was bezeichnest du mit "guter Grundlagenausdauer"? Einen Marathonisti? Dann hast du sicherlich recht, dieses Training ist für DH eher kontraproduktiv. Einen beruflichen Sesselhocker der die letzten 12 Jahre nix gemacht hat außer futtern und ins Auto steigen? Der wird mit Radtraining unten beginnen müssen, weil er dir sonst mit Herzinfarkt runterfällt. (Überspitzt formuliert)
/edit

Aus meiner unwissenschaftlichen Erfahrung heraus ist ohne GA ein von dir geschildertes Training zu ermüdend - zumindest für mich als berufstätigen Menschen. Da ich aber permament GA mache - weil ich einfach extrem viel unterwegs bin - wäre für mich zusätzliches GA Training vermutlich Zeitverschwendung bzw. kontraproduktiv für den Downhill - nicht für meine anderen Aktivitäten. Daher muß man sehr wohl achten ob man hier mit Hobbysportlern zu tun hat, oder mit Leuten die das ernst(er) meinen und individuell auf die Leute eingehen. Meine Meinung dazu.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ach süß, eine Diskussion über Wissenschaftstheorie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> Im Ersten. Das Posting mit dem du dich hier eingeführt hast. Das war nur auf Provokation aus, das mag in anderen Foren funktionieren, hier nicht.


Also ich hab das Eingangspost anders gesehen. Er hat ja sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass er jetzt eine kontroverse Aussage tätigen wird. Klar ohne weitere Erklärung hilft es nicht weiter, aber definitiv was zu diskutieren.

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mich eine Freundin (hat was im Bereich Sport studiert) auch angeredet hat, dass man durchaus mehr sportartspezifisch trainieren kann und für's Biken intensivere Einheiten sinnvoller sein könnten. Und obwohl eher kleiner und leichter müsste ich bergauf echt aufpassen, wenn die ein ähnlich leichtes Bike wie ich hätte...

----------


## MarookPhoto

> ...und ist GA sportspezifisch? Oder kann das durch andere Sportarten ergänzt werden?


Es ist von beidem etwas. Auf der einen Seite spielt die eingesetzte Muskulatur natürlich schon eine Rolle. Das ist beim Laufen ein wenig anders als beim Radfahren etc. Auf der anderen Seite gehts um die Energiebereitstellung des Gesamten Organismus und das ist unspezifisch. Wie gross die beiden Anteile jeweils sind weiss ich nicht, ich schätze dass dies auch gar nicht bekannt ist. Ist für die Praxis aber egal. Trainieren kannst Du natürlich auch unspezifisch (andere Sportarten), vor allem in der Off-Season. Je näher Du an die Saison kommst, desto mehr solltest Du spezifisch trainieren.

Für den Rest nehm' ich mir heute Abend etwas Zeit. Hab den ganzen Tag Weiterbildung.

----------


## mankra

> 1. Es gibt viele Studien aus den vergangenen Jahren, wo mit völlig untrainierten Personen ein hochintnsives Training durchgeführt wurde und dies im Vergleich zu einem GA-Training (bei einer Kontrollgruppe) bedeutend bessere Ergebnisse auf die AUSDAUERLEISTUNG zeigte.


Solche Sätze zeigen wunderbar, die "Aussagekraft" von div. Studien, die Falsch-Interpretationen und die Steuerung des Ergebnisses durch den Versuchsaufbau:
Bei diesen Studien mit den Untrainierten wurde wahrscheinlich in der GA Gruppe der ebenso geringe Umfang gewählt, wie in der Intensivgruppe. Der Versuchszeitraum wahrscheinlich auf ein paar Monate (oder gar nur Wochen) eingeschränkt.
Kunststück, daß hier bei der Intensiv-Gruppe mehr rauskommt.

Bei einem Versuch mit Hobbysportlern, über ein Jahr hinweg, mit einer reinen Intensivgruppe und einer Gruppe, welche einen ausgewogenen Trainingsplan mit abgestimmten GA Einheiten + ein bis 2 Intervalleinheiten pro Woche trainiert, schaut das Ergebnis anders aus.

Punkt 2 bis 4 zeigt wiederum auf, wie schon angesprochen, dass Personen, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, versuchen Argumente für die eigene Meinung zu sammeln und Gegenläufiges wird ignoriert.
In den letzten fast 25 Jahren hab ich soviele Berichte, Bücher, Studien, Webartikel gelesen, im Prinzip immer wieder dasselbe:
Es wird eine Meinung vertreten und nur in dieser Richtung Argumente gesammelt.
Bei einer anderen Stelle liest man dann wieder Gegenläufiges, untermauert mit ebenso vielen "Studien".......

Wie so oft, bei einem komplexen Thema, gibt es mehr als Schwarz oder weiß und Absolutaussagen, GA Training sei nur Zeitverschwendung ist als Absolutaussage eben der hier genannte "Schmwarrn".

@Georg:
In der Sport und Ernährungswissenschaft (letzterem wohl noch mehr) ist richtig Kohle im Spiel, ich glaub, darüber braucht man net diskutieren.
Wie ist zu erklären, daß es zu 180° gegenläufigen Ergebnissen kommen kann?
Es gibt mehr Studien, die "beweisen" das die typischen Steroide keine leistungssteigernden Wirkungen haben, als Studien, welche eine Wirkung nachweisen?
Es gibt Studien, die "beweisen", daß Fett+Protein reiche Ernährung schneller zur Gewichtsabnahme führt, als LowCarb+Proteinreiche Ernährungen und ebenso zig Studien, die umgekehrt funktionieren........
Es gibt zig Studien, die 5-8WH als Optimum für Muskelaufbau darstellen und wiederum welche mit 8 bis 12WH......
usw.

Wäre alles so Eitel/Sonnenschein, woher kommen diese Unterschiede, es geht nicht um kleine Abweichungen, sondern um gegenläufige Ergebnisse.

Mein Fazit ist deshalb: Es geht um Kohle, jede Studie verfolgt ein bestimmtes Ziel. Interessant zu lesen, aber auch zu hinterfragen und einzusortieren, was man sonst schon so gelesen hat, bzw. die eigenen Erfahrungen sind.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Puh, ich glaub irgendwie läuft hier alles in die falsche Richtung....wir wollen hier wohl keine hochwissenschaftlichen Riesendiskussion lostreten, geht ja eigentlich um praktische Tipps fürs Biken....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

P.s.anscheinend hab ich mit "Schwmarrn" ein Kultwort erfunden.....

----------


## MarookPhoto

Ja, hast schon recht, dass es langsam etwas am Thema vorbei ist. Aber ist doch auch ganz gut zu wissen, wie überhaupt zu neuen Erkenntnissen gefunden wird. Deshalb vorsicht für alle die das langweilt, der folgende Beitrag geht vorwiegend ums Thema Forschung.




> Man sollte trotzdem auch solche Zeitschriften mit einem wachen Auge lesen (muss ma eh meistens damit mas überhaupt versteht [IMG]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image001.gif[/IMG]). Denn es gibt ja auch in der Wissenschaft Autoren, Journals oder einfach Gemeinschaften von Wissenschaftlern die eine bestimmte Richtung vertreten. Vielleicht gibts das in den Naturwissenschaften nicht so stark wie in den Sozialwissenschaften aber ich denke doch, dass es auch dort vorkommt?


So weit ich das überblicke, gibt es schon auch in der naturwissenschaftlichen Bereichen der Sportwissenschaft Forschungsgruppen mit leicht unterschiedlichen Meinungen, ich meine aber, dass es bedeutend weniger Interpretationsspielraum gibt als in den Sozialwissenschaften und deshalb die Forschungsergebnisse homogener sind. Bis zu nem gewissen Grad wird schon diskutiert, aber irgendwann lassen sich halt harte Fakten nicht mehr ignorieren und es entsteht Einigkeit.




> Jedenfalls kann über das Setting eines Experiments bzw. den gewählten statistischen Werkzeugen, bis zu einem bestimmten grad zumindest, das Ergebniss beeinflusst werden. Auch wenn das hin und wieder unabsichtlich passiert, sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein. Und mitunter kann das doch relativ gravierende folgen für die conclusio bzw. die landläufige Meinung haben, vor allem wenn die Autoren in ihrer Wortwahl bzw. der beschreibung der Ergebnisse vl. nicht so penibel sind wie sie es sein müssten.


 Also in meinen Augen ist die Interpretation von aussen viiiieeel problematischer, als die der Autoren. Auf potentielle Verfälschungen der Resultate durch Design etc. wird in dem Forschungsbereich den ich kenne im Diskussionsteil der Artikel sehr intensiv eingegangen. Problematisch sind vor allem Zeitungen, die Resultate so reduziert kommunizieren, dass sie oft einfach nicht mehr richtig sind. Hab grad gesehen, dass Georg das schon ganz schön treffend beschrieben hat. Deshalb sollte man schon etwas Erfahrung haben mit wissenschaftlicher Literatur um sich ein Urteil zu "erlauben".



> Solche Sätze zeigen wunderbar, die "Aussagekraft" von div. Studien, die Falsch-Interpretationen und die Steuerung des Ergebnisses durch den Versuchsaufbau:
> Bei diesen Studien mit den Untrainierten wurde wahrscheinlich in der GA Gruppe der ebenso geringe Umfang gewählt, wie in der Intensivgruppe. Der Versuchszeitraum wahrscheinlich auf ein paar Monate (oder gar nur Wochen) eingeschränkt.
> Kunststück, daß hier bei der Intensiv-Gruppe mehr rauskommt.


 NEIN, so war es nicht. Ich habe den Artikel grad‘ nicht zur Hand, liefere den aber am Donnerstag nach, wenn ich wieder am Institut bin. Ich habe die Aussage aus einem Übersichtsartikel zum Thema „High intensity training“, der den aktuell anerkannte Wissenstand zusammenfasst. Da war nicht einfach nur eine Untersuchung berücksichtigt, sondern alle publizierten, mit einer bestimmten methodologischen Qualität.




> Punkt 2 bis 4 zeigt wiederum auf, wie schon angesprochen, dass Personen, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, versuchen Argumente für die eigene Meinung zu sammeln und Gegenläufiges wird ignoriert.
> In den letzten fast 25 Jahren hab ich soviele Berichte, Bücher, Studien, Webartikel gelesen, im Prinzip immer wieder dasselbe:
> Es wird eine Meinung vertreten und nur in dieser Richtung Argumente gesammelt.
> Bei einer anderen Stelle liest man dann wieder Gegenläufiges, untermauert mit ebenso vielen "Studien".......


 Das liegt aber dann an deinen Quellen…In der Forschung kenn man dafür Reviews und Meta-Analysen. Vor allem bei den Meta-Analysen wird nach einem bestimmten Schema nach Studien gesucht und die Ergebnisse (auch wenn gegenläufig der allgemeinen Meinung) zusammengefasst und „Gesamtergebnisse“ berechnet. Dann wird wiederum versucht Gründe zu finden, ob es Unterschiede in der Methodik gibt, welche zu den unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen etc. Bitte vergiss nicht, dass sich die Forschung in der Sportwissenschaft in den letzten 10 Jahren enorm entwickelt hat.




> In der Sport und Ernährungswissenschaft (letzterem wohl noch mehr) ist richtig Kohle im Spiel, ich glaub, darüber braucht man net diskutieren.


 Das ist einfach lächerlich, sorry. Du behauptest hier Dinge, die Du nicht beurteilen kannst. Dein Problem ist, dass Du nicht unterscheiden kannst zwischen Wissenschaft und „cleveren“ Marketingstrategien der Sport- und Ernährungsindustrie. Ich verstehe, dass dies als Aussenstehender teilweise wirklich schwierig ist. Aber solche Aussagen kann ich einfach nicht stehen lassen!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Oh Mann, das Thema entgleist wirklich in Richtung Grundsatzdiskussion über Wissenschaft usw., da sind wir sehr weit daneben.
Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung, daß gerade in der Medizin oft ein sehr großer Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis herrscht. 
Als Arzt muß man einerseits die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft anerkennen, aber zugleich erkennen das Vieles aber nicht in der Praxis relevant ist. Gerade die Wissenschaftler, egal welcher Richtung stürzen sich auf gewisse Details, die oft sehr "akademisch" sind.
Gewisse Dinge unterliegen Erklärungsmodellen, die sehr gut funktionieren. Der menschliche Organismus macht uns hier oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung, weil gerade manche Modelle auf gewisse Weise lückenhaft macht. Hier denkt dann die Wissenschaft: "Das gibt es nicht, kann nicht sein!". Das passiert nach wie vor in sämtlichen Bereichen der Medizin. (und nicht nur da). Nur ist es genau das,was die Wissenschaft ausmacht, sie lebt von Falsifikation. Ok, für dich als Sportwissenschaftler ist gerade dies dein Job. Andererseits denke sollte man aber gewisse Fakten in Relation sehen und über seine praktische Auswirkung nachdenken. Meine Quellen beziehen sich auf die Publikationen eines Internisten und Sportarztes, der sehr viel publiziert und auf der Uni Innsbruck lehrt. Somit, ist vielleicht auch nicht alles Halbwissen. Sofern dieser sicher am Besten den Konsens von Wissenschaft und Praxis vereint, nach wirklich Jahrzehnte langer Tätigkeit...

----------


## georg

Je das Thema ist etwas entglitten.

Ursprünglich ging es darum mit Training am Bike etwas gegen Gewichtszunahme zu tun. Also ein praxisorientiertes Thema. Ich würde alle Beteiligten darum bitten wieder dorthin zurückzufinden.

Das Thema Studien macht bitte einer in einem neuen Thema auf - ich möchte das hier nicht weiter verfolgen, weil das macht echt wenig mehrere Sachen in einem Thread zu besprechen.
edit: Hab ich erledigt: Grundsatzdiskussion über wissenschaftliche Studien

Danke!

edit: Nur um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich werde diesen Thread hier weiter beobachten, mich aus der Diskussion raushalten und Posts die versuchen wieder andere Themen anzuschneiden editieren, löschen VERNICHTEN!  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
Na, im Ernst, versuchts es bitte. Danke!
 :Smile:

----------


## MarookPhoto

Gute Idee!

Okay, Gewichtsreduktion: Das wichtigste ist, dass Du ne Gewichtsabnahme mit Sport zwar unterstützen, aber mit einer ungünstigen Ernährung alles wieder zerstören kannst. Will heissen, die Kalorien, die Du in den verhältnismässig kurzen Trainings verbrennen kannst, kriegste mit kalorienreicher Kost locker mehrfach wieder rein. Es gibt aber trotzdem ein paar Kniffe, um Sport sinnvoll einzusetzen.

1. Vergiss ganz schnell alles was Du über den Fettverbrennungspuls gehört hast. Es macht keinen Sinn im Fettverbrennungsbereich zu trainieren, wenn man Gewicht reduzieren will! Ausser man macht wirklich richtig hohe Umfänge (mehrere Stunden), was wohl nur wenige wollen/können. Der Grund ist, dass Du in den tiefen Intensitätsbereichen kaum Kalorien verbrennst. Trainierst Du Intensiv, kommt viel der bereitgestellten Energie aus dem Kohlehydratstoffwechsel. Jetz könnte man sagen, na toll, ich will aber Fett verbrennen! Kann man trotzdem, wenn man Punkt 2. beachtet.

2. Nimm nach/während dem Training keine Kohlenhydrate zu Dir. Am einfachsten ist es, rund zwei Stunden nach dem Training gar nichts zu essen. Falls das nicht geht (Feierabendrunde vs. Nachtessen) lieber vor dem Training was essen. Gaaanz wichtig sind auch Getränke, auf keinen Fall gezuckerte Getränke währen/nach dem Training! Der Grund herfür ist der sogenannte Nachbrenneffekt. Wenn die Kohlehydratspeicher leer sind, dann will sie der Körper schnellstmöglich wieder auffüllen. Wenn er Zucker zugeführt bekommt, füllt er die Speicher auch gleich wieder damit. Nimmt man aber nix zu sich, kommt der Fettstoffwechsel ins Spiel. So wird trotzdem Fett abgebaut und die Kalorienanzahl ist pro investierte Trainingszeit viel höher.

3. Evt. Krafttraining einbauen. Mehr Muskelmasse bedeutet mehr Stoffwechselaktive Körpermasse. Das heisst, der Körper benötigt auch in Ruhe (was bei uns wohl meist der Grossteil des Tages ausmacht) mehr Energie. ABER VORSICHT. Muskeln sind schwerer als Fett. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass erst mal gar nix passiert auf der Waage oder sogar die ersten Monate nach dem Trainingsstart Gewicht zugenommen wird. Keine Panik, nur Geduld.

Also insgesamt bleibt alles beim Alten. Wenn nur 1-2 Stunden Training drin liegen, lieber öfter auch mal in die hohen Intensitätsbereiche gehen. Hier gibt es übrigens keine magischen Zahlen, nach denen man das Optimum für die Ausdauerleistungsfähigkeit rausholen kann. Wechselt ein wenig ab. Mit Intervallen kann man gut spielen, z.b mal 4x4 min. Hochintensiv oder 6x6 Minuten einbauen. Wenn ihr im Gelände seit, nutzt die Topografie für die Intervalle. Wenn ne Rampe kommt, dann mal versuchen mit Volldampf ein paar Minuten raufkrampfen usw.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

1. Den Fettverbrennungspuls gibt es ja gar nicht. Der Anteil der verbrannten Fettsäuren ist einem niedrigen Bereich der Pulse anteilsmässig hoch. Das führte zu diesem "Schwmarrn", names Fettverbrennungspuls. Klar, intensiver Training, Nachbrenneffekt sind die Schlagworte.
Prinzipiell ist aber die Kalorienbilanz entscheidend...

----------


## hhacks

So, ich hab mir die Diskussion so weit durchgelesen, brauch aber trotzdem noch einige Ratschläge.
Will über den Winter einmal mit einem einfachen Trainingsplan (2 Einheiten unter der Woche) was tun.
Hab einen Pulsmesser und keine Ahnung.   :Wink:  nach lesen des Threads noch weniger als vorher  :Big Grin: 

Zu mir: 
Im Sommer über 2-3x die Woche a Endurorunde, und immer wieder mal DH im Bikepark. Fahre in der kalten Jahreszeit dann hauptsächlich Endurorunden am Wochenende 2x à 2h Stunden. Hab so ein durchschnittliches Fitnesslevel dass ich überall mitkomme, aber ein Bikekollege - so a drahtiger Rennradler - lasst mich bergauf am MTB regelmäßig stehen. Grade im Winter komm ich unter der Woche praktisch nicht zum biken. Laufen hasse ich wie die Pest, dazu kommt dass ich gehen muss wenn ich im vorgeschlagenen Pulsbereich (für meine Alters- Gewichtsklasse aus einer Tabelle entnommen) von 135-155 bleiben soll.
Maximalpuls ist so bei 200. Durchschnitt bei meinen Bikerunden ohne zu pushen 170 - 180. Ich hab bei 176 - 77kg, also auch ein bisserl zuviel auf den Rippen.

So, dann wären wir bei der Zielsetzung: 
Nächstes Jahr will ich 2-3 Endurorennen fahren, bei meinem einzigen bisher (Samerberg 2012) warn die Transferetappen selbst im niedersten Gang wirklich, wirklich anstrengend, vor allem so ab der 3.Stage 1,5-2h nach dem Start. Das merk ich auch allgemein, bei mehrstündigen Touren, dass ich nach der für mich üblichen Dauer von 2h einen deutlichen Einbruch habe.

Wenn ich 2 Einheiten unter der Woche November - März, abends unterbringe wie würdet ihr mir jetzt raten zu trainieren?
Laufen? Dauer? Intervalle?
Fitnesscenter? (Achja, schlimmer als Laufen finde ich nur noch Ergometer training, da könnt ich mich noch eher mit so einem Crosstrainer anfreunden)
Leistungsdiagnostik?
Schwimmen?

An den Wochenende würde ich ohnehin Bike- oder Skitouren machen. Vielleicht unter der Woche noch eine Hallenfußballeinheit aber da würde eher das andere Training leiden.

Noch kurz zur Ernährung:
Zur Gewichtsabnahme hab ich dieses Jahr eine Insulintrennkost begonnen:
Morgens nur Kohlenhydrate
5h nichts essen
Mittag gemischt
5h nichts essen
Abend (vor 19Uhr) keine Kohlenhydrate

Wenn ich sie strikt betreibe komme ich Gewichtsmäßig deutlich herunter (4-5kg), aber gerade beim Abendessen halte ich mich oft nicht daran, weder noch. In Kombination mit Sport am abend glaub ich haut das dann aber ganz gut hin. Grundsätzlich komm ich damit gut zu recht.

Am wichtigsten wäre mir ein Ratschlag wie diese 2 Einheiten am sinnvollsten zu gestalten wären, damit sie effizient genutzt werden.
A la, geh mal laufen bis der Puls bei ... ist, und dann konzentrier dich auf Intervalltraining im Fitnessstudio, oder so.

Danke

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Rauf aufs Bike! Trainiert deine Kondition, Technik und spezifische die Muskulatur. Laufen würde ich eher sein lassen, lieber wieder aufs Bike!
Insulintrennkost ist komplett für nichts, LowCarb wird dich Leistungsmäßig sicher nicht weiterbringen. Die Gesamtkalorienmenge entscheidet hauptsächlich, ob du abnimmst oder nicht.

----------


## hhacks

Der Unterschied zu meiner gewohnten Ernährung war eigentlich nur, dass ich abends nicht mehr spät und keine Kohlenhydrate mehr esse, und nicht mehr zwischendurch Kleinigkeiten wie Obst oder Johurt. Ob das jetzt LowCarb is, weiß ich nicht, halt weniger als bisher, wirkt sich aber nicht auf meine körperliche Verfassung im Tagesverlauf im Alltag aus.
Bin auch ein Vertreter der Gesamtkalorienmenge, aber unter drei Mahlzeiten geht gar nicht, will auch keine Mengen an Gewicht verlieren. konstant unter 75kg bei gleichem Körperbau wäre glaub ideal für mich.

Rauf aufs bike is gut, weil mir das auch lieber ist. Aber grad im Winter, wos abends finster ist, und ich beruflich nicht so frei in meiner Zeiteinteilung bin gehts halt nicht. Ja, ich hab a gscheite Lampe und entsprechende Bikewear, aber ich find ma muss net unbedingt in der Nacht Tiere im Wald aufscheuchen - wir haben scho so genug Probleme mit den Waidmännern. Gelegentlich ja, aber ich such nach einem Grundlagentraining (ob das jetzt Grundlagenausdauertraining, Kraft- oder Intervalltraining ist) das ich möglichst einfach in meinem Alltag unterbringen kann.
Also doch Ergometer?

----------


## MarookPhoto

Also ich finde die Idee mit dem Abends keine/wenig Kohlehydrate essen  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sehr gut. Momentan brauchst Du ja die optimale  Regeneration der Glykogenreserven nicht, da Du keine Wettkämpfe hast.  Aber du zwingst deinen Körper dazu die Glykogenreserven über den  Fettstoffwechsel zu füllen, was mit deiner Zielsetzung etwas an  Körperfett zu verlieren sehr gut passt. Schau Dir mal Betrag #99 auf  dieser Seite an, da steht fast alles wichtige für Dich drin.

Zum  Training: Ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen mit den Nachtfahrten mit  dem Bike. Ich mach das schon auch ab und an, aber sehr regelmässig find  ich mühsam (immer alles dreckig) und hab irgendwie auch ein etwas  schlechtes Gewissen dabei. Schlussendlich musst Du aber etwas finden,  das Du im Winter einigermassen gerne trainierst. Machen wir uns nix vor,  nur wenn Du was gerne machst, kriegst Du ne gewisse Regelmässigkeit ins  Wintertraining. Und jedes Training und somit auch jede Sportart ist  besser für deine Form, als dem inneren Schweinehund nachzugeben und den  Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen, weil Du einfach keine Freude am  Trainiieren hast. Was wolltest Du schon immer mal ausprobieren an  Sportarten? Kampkunst oder Kampfsport? Akrobatik? Schwimmen?  Crossfitness? Klettern?
Ich empfehle Dir was organisiertes oder vielleicht kannst Du nen Kollegen als Trainingspartner gewinnen.

----------


## georg

@hhacks: Am Wochenende Bike- oder Skitour rgelmäßig ist eh ganz gut. Kannst du mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren? Wenn ja, dann irgendeine gebrauchte Stadtschlampe besorgen, gute Kotschützer, Licht am besten mit Nabendynamo und geht schon.
Wenn dir Laufen ned taugt dann laß es, wenn Ergometer noch schlimmer ist, dann werden dir andere Geräte auch nicht taugen? Schwimmen hast du schon angesprochen, Hallenklettern?
1,5-2 Std Hallenklettern pro Woche neben anderen Beschäftigungen wie Skitour am Wochenende und mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahren ist imho ziemlich gut für die Gesamtfitness. Also ich brauch daneben kein anderes Training mehr und war damit fit genug für >12 Std (Ski-)Touren auf hohe Berge. Damit kannst du auch schnell wieder in jedes Trainingsprogramm einsteigen sobald es freundlicher zum Biken wird.

----------


## hhacks

ganz am Anfang wurde ja die Frage gestellt ob 1h training mit niedrigem Puls sinnvoll ist, bzw. obs nicht gescheiter ist, die Zeit in höher intensives Training oder intervalltraining zu investieren.
So ganz wurde die Frage nicht beantwortet, und sie hat sich mir gestern wieder gestellt.

War mit einem Spezl - eher von der gemütlichen Fraktion - am Hausberg unterwegs, und weil der wesentlich unfitter ist, war ich wirklich langsam bergauf unterwegs. Steigung ist so, dass man üblicherweise den kleinsten Gang braucht bei üblicher Trittfrequenz, aber alles Forstweg oder Straße, also keine Wurzeln oder harte Anstiege. Hab teilweise höhere Gänge eingelegt um ein bisschen Kraft zu trainieren, konnte meinen Spezl super zulabern, und war am Ende ganz überrascht über einen Durchschnittspuls 140 max. 164. Hätt nicht gedacht das das geht.
Da ich beim Einstieg aber auch ein paar Freunde von der fitten Fraktion getroffen hab, die querfeldein rauf sind und zeitgleich oben waren bei denen ich, zwar am Anschlag, aber doch mithalten könnte hat sich mir die Frage wieder gestellt: Hat mir die Stunde jetzt was gebracht?

@noox: wie hast du eigentlich dein letzjähriges Wintertraining durchgezogen (das war ja der Anstoss dieses Threads), und was hat es dir gebracht? Also wieviel Stunden/Woche, und welches Training und welche Verbesserungen hast du bei Kondition gegenüber vorher bemerkt, bzw. wie würdest/wirst du diese Jahr trainieren? 
Hab das Gefühl, das wir einen ähnlichen Einsatzbereich haben, Enduro, DH, Geländeskifahren.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Zum Thema Ernährung um Sport:
www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub080.pdf

"2. Energiezufuhr nach dem Training/Wettkampf 
“
open window“ in den ersten 2 Stunden nach Belastung 
 + Zufuhr von Zucker/Kohlenhydraten und Proteinen 
+ Effizienteste Ausschüttung von Insulin: wichtiges anaboles Hormon, 
 bewirkt die Einschleusung von Glukose und Aminosäuren in die Muskelzellen 
+ Induktion einer raschen Resynthese von Glykogen in der Muskulatur und 
 Kompensation des muskulären Katabolismus 
 z.B. Fruchtsäfte, Limonaden, noch besser Kakao oder Bananenmilch 
 unmittelbar nach Belastung, dann KH-Protein-betonte Mahlzeit. 
 Keine Shakes/Supplemente notwendig ! 
 Weiters: 
 “Abfangen“ der vorübergehenden Immunschwäche im “open window“ 
 durch rasche Kohlenhydratzufuhr nach Belastung

----------

